# GALTONATORS PREP FOR THE BNBF SOTUHERN 2010



## Galtonator

I have been putting off starting a journal about this show as I will probably only update sporadically. Then I thought why not people on here can help give me a kick in the ass along the way.

Little bit of background.

Im 30 5ft 4 and have been training for 10 + years can remember exactly.I work in customer service so im sat on my ass all day aprt from trips to the loo of which there are many :laugh:

At the moment I am hitting the weights 3 time a week and doing 2 30 minute sessions of cardio every day. My diet is being done by a freind who competed last year and has his head screwed on. I also have a couple of people at the gym who helped the novice winner last year so all good really.

I have a pretty tight budget so I dont really take or eat anything fancy or exotic. Just hard work and giving my best every day


----------



## Galtonator

Pic is in work trousers hence the tag


----------



## glen danbury

good to see you taking the plunge mate, see you at the southern


----------



## Galtonator

See you there Glen. I must admit i'm bricking it lol


----------



## Galtonator

Today I feel pretty good. I get up at 5 to do my cardio in the week. Which if you think about it is early but i try not to think about it.

Trained shoulders,tris,traps and calves on Tuesday and back and abs last night. Both good sessions feel pretty strong and productive.

I personally find the weekends the hardest part keeping to the plan as I don't have the structure that work provides but I will have to get that sorted to do well


----------



## pastanchicken

Looking trim mate, keep up the good work :thumbup1:


----------



## Unit_69

best of luck galtonator

I am a big fan of the BNBF shows and would like to a show myself in the next couple od years so will be following your journal and wish you the best in your prep.

Any chance of you posting up your contest diet, and maybe out of interest what your diet was like before?


----------



## RACK

Good luck


----------



## dale_flex

Good luck with this Galt


----------



## Gym-pig

Hi Pal ,

Long time no see !!

You've lost a serious amount of flab to get that trim

Best of luck !!

I expect a full page on you in the beef and no less !!


----------



## Team1

Good Luck Galt. Subscribed


----------



## Galtonator

Thank you for all the good luck messages they are very much appreciated.

Diet wise it's the general fair of chicken,rice,sweet pots,oats and whey.

Not much has changed from off season to now as yet. Less treats, more cardio and less fat in my diet.

Cant really post it up out of respect from the chap who is helping me for free.

Gympig. Yes it's been a while. Tail end of 2009 i was mega busy with the wedding,honeymoon and christmas.

If I get my mug in the beef I will be a happy boy but thats not why i'm doing this.

If i dont compete this year I will never do it.

I train at Ringwood health and Leisure and New miltons Foundry on Friday so if anyones about give us a yell and say hello


----------



## Galtonator

Thanks Rab


----------



## dtlv

Hey Scott, long time no chat! Am glad you're going for it... knowing you you'll put give it 100%. Subscribed to journal :thumb:


----------



## irishdude

Good look mate - subscribed!


----------



## Galtonator

Dtlv74 said:


> Hey Scott, long time no chat! Am glad you're going for it... knowing you you'll put give it 100%. Subscribed to journal :thumb:


Hello Dtlv yep it's now or never. I will be doing my best. I have some good people around me so it should be a good experiance. A couple more lads from the gym are doing it but i train at different times from them so haven't met them

Irish thanks mate


----------



## MXD

ACE!!!!!!!


----------



## Galtonator

hopefully Max


----------



## Galtonator

checked my chicken shelf of our freezer and im nearly out. Bearing in mind i dont get paid till a week Friday im going to have to go a buy cheap turkey breast as chicken in supermarkets is to expensive. I usually buy wholesale at 4 quid a kilo


----------



## GHS

Quite interested in your journey actually to be honest.

Interested in the way a natural bodybuilder goes about stripping down to very low body fat and still keeps muscle mass.

Any supplements you will be using for weight loss?

What does your cardio look like for the prep?


----------



## ParaManiac

Go get em Scott! Best wishes.

Looking great in the photo,you've made superb progress so far,i'm sure you'll do everyone proud :thumbup1:


----------



## ParaManiac

GHS said:


> Interested in the way a natural bodybuilder goes about stripping down to very low body fat and still keeps muscle mass.


Impeccable diet,sensible training and plenty of cardio - no secrets(or there should'nt be!) :cool2:


----------



## Galtonator

should be a good ride. Not much in the of sexy supps. A strong multi,whey,90+ protein,mono,glutamine and some caffeine.

Yes as Para says lots of cardio, eat right and train well and lets see what happens. Not done this before so this is all new for me


----------



## dtlv

Is all that 5am cardio that I'm well impressed with - and having a serious go as a natty. That in itself deserves a lot of respect.


----------



## GHS

Assisted bodybuilders do the 5am cardio aswell mate :lol:


----------



## Galtonator

cardio is great, not. However i detest the washing up more than the cardio


----------



## rs007

Unless I am mistaken, I think I see an avatar or pic of you where you were holding a bit more BF? If thats right then it looks like you have made some very good progress already mate, all the best!


----------



## Galtonator

Hello RS yes i have been slowly chiiping away for a fair bit of last year. Didn't want to look fat at the spa on honeymoon and it might make this prepp a bit less painful.

Good luck with yours as well i might not post in your to much bet i read a lot


----------



## rs007

Galtonator said:


> Hello RS yes i have been slowly chiiping away for a fair bit of last year. Didn't want to look fat at the spa on honeymoon and it might make this prepp a bit less painful.
> 
> *Good luck with yours as well i might not post in your to much bet i read a lot*


Pmsl I prob wouldn't if I was you, its the journal equivalent of The Star or the News of The World in there :lol:

Will be good to see how you come in, like GHS I am interested to see the subtle differences in a natural prep, what you can and can't get away with etc!


----------



## Galtonator

I feel my journal might be a bit tamer than yours lol

I'm looking forward to seeing what happens as well. All new and exciting


----------



## dtlv

GHS said:


> Assisted bodybuilders do the 5am cardio aswell mate :lol:


yeah lol, I just meant fair play for doing both... wasn't connecting the two!

Respect to anyone who does cardio at 5am... I've been known to do cardio (and weights) at 2am then go to bed rather than get up early, am NOT a morning person by any description!


----------



## rs007

Dtlv74 said:


> yeah lol, I just meant fair play for doing both... wasn't connecting the two!
> 
> Respect to anyone who does cardio at 5am... I've been known to do cardio (and weights) at 2am then go to bed rather than get up early, am NOT a morning person by any description!


Same here mate, struggle to get out kip early, if I resolved to doing cardio am, Id skip it more often than not...


----------



## Team1

Aye the 5am cardio and sticking to it takes grit and balls. I know id skip now and ten and that would **** me right off for the rest of the day :lol:

Galt you look as if you have lost a stone of your cheeky big puss alone


----------



## Galtonator

Thanks for the all the nice words chaps.

On the 5am cardio I only do it then due to the fact I really dont have any other time to get it in. I have 30 mins lunch and by the time I have eaten i have ten mins remaining. Also the boss gets a grump on If i eat when not on a break (tosser). At the weekend i just do it when i get up. So it still before breaky but a bit later. On Sundays we some times go for 2 hour walks in the forrest which is much more intersting.

Today i did my cardio at 5am on me bike from Argos and then I have legs at 2.30 as I finish on Fridays at 2.

Tomorrow we are looking at stuff for the bathroom as it needs a bit of a tart up. Also need to pic photos for the wedding album. We have about 1000 pics so that could take a while as they are all good. Then a film drag me to hell. Got a free love film thing for 2 months which is working well as we are staying in a fair bit


----------



## glen danbury

to be honest i think theres very little difference between what a natural and assisted does, the assisted will hold onto more muscle obviously.


----------



## Galtonator

More detail tommorrow

Legs Friday was solid and didn't bother my little niggle. Saturday just 2 30 mins cardio sessions


----------



## Galtonator

Today did cardio a bit different.Had a 1h walk into town and back then went to the beach later for a hours walk with the wife.

This weeks weights workouts

TUESDAY SHOULDERS TRAPS AND CALVES

DB PRESS

WARM UP 6KGX30 12KGX 15 20KGX10

work set 32kg x 8

face pulls

10kg x 20

20kg x 15

25kg x 10

cable laterals

10kg x 6 2 drops

smith behind neck press

50kg x 9 rp 2 rp2

seated laterals

ss

bent laterals

4 sets of each 10 to 12 reps 30 secs rest after each ss

pushdowns

10kg x 20

15kg x 20

25kg x 12 rp4

cgbp

70kg x 6 rp2

overhead cable ext

4 sets 30 sets rest 12.5kg 12 reps per set

seated dumbell shrugs

42kg x 9

42kg x 9

calf press

180kg x 7rp2 rp2

seated dumbell raises

40kg x 20

Wednesday BACK AND ABS

reverse grip pulldowns

70kg x 11 rp2 rp2

reverse grip bor

90kg x 8

90kg x 9

deads

90kg x 10

130kg x 8

160kg x 6

row machine

80kg x 10

2 drops

straight arm pulldowns

17.5 kg x 12 4 sets 30 secs rest

FRIDAY LEGS

lying hamstring curls

35kg x 6 2 drops

sldl

60kg x 20

100kg x 15

140kg x 6

hamstring ext

bodyweight x 15

leg press

20kg x 20

100kg x20

150kg x20

200kg x 20

250kg x 20rp

The only rest was to put the next 2 plates on

lunges dumbell

20kg per hand x 12

20kg p h x 12

squats

60kg x 15

90kg x 15

140kg x 8

leg ext 4 sets 12 reps per set 30 secs rest

seated hamstring curls same as the leg ext

Good week.

Got my new diet from chap who is helping me and i lost 1 kg this week.

The slight niggle in my groin is gone but it did mean my leg workout was played safe.

cardio 30 mins am and pm


----------



## Galtonator

not much to report today

30 mins cardio done

meals ready to be eaten. 30 mins cardio later then tea a bath, hustle and bed


----------



## Beklet

Dtlv74 said:


> yeah lol, I just meant fair play for doing both... wasn't connecting the two!
> 
> Respect to anyone who does cardio at 5am... I've been known to do cardio (and weights) at 2am then go to bed rather than get up early, am NOT a morning person by any description!


Lol me too - I have to be out of the house by 5.30am tomorrow to drive someone to Stansted - before trying to get myself to Heathrow by 9.....no WAY am I getting up at 4am to do cardio!! :lol:


----------



## Galtonator

Beklet i think 5am is as early as I can go without losing the plot lol

Done my cardio. Have a nice bottle of crystal light to drink today ready for my chest and biceps workout tonight.

At the moment i am training every thing every 9 days but legs every 7. I may change this so everything is every 9 days.


----------



## Jacko89

FOUND IT! All looking good here mate i just caught up with it.

Well done on the cardio but man how the hell do you wake up at 5am?!?! What time do you go to bed?


----------



## Galtonator

Cheers mate

I just wake up now. I set the arm but always turn it off before it has chance to go off. I just slip out of bed leaving the wife fast a sleep. I must admit its very ahrd to get out of bed but these things arn't meant to be easy. I go to bed at 10.

Forgot to mention i texted my butcher last night and have 20kg of chicken and 2kg of turkey mince coming Friday night


----------



## Jacko89

Thats like....22 days of food?! What are you paying for that if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Galtonator

It lasts me about a month as some days i use cod just for a change. I pay 80 quid for the chicken and the turkey will be about 11 quid. If I had to pay supermarket prices i simply could not do this sport as i'm not in the most fantastically paid job


----------



## kawikid

Galtonator said:


> Forgot to mention i texted my butcher last night and have 20kg of chicken and 2kg of turkey mince coming Friday night


 :lol: Text the butcher. I like it man!!!!. :thumb:

It's like the butchers's a natty bb's version of a source. :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Galtonator

good lad this butcher. His name is Scott as well :thumb:

jsut eating meal 2 and having some crystal light wish this stuff was available cheaply in the uk is tastes amazing


----------



## Galtonator

had a good chest, biceps and calves workout last night details will follow on at the weekend. My only gripe is the incline bench press is far to high an incline so i will change to smiths or dumbells as I can adjust the bench angle.

Condition is improving could see it well in the gym last night


----------



## jw007

Right

I have just read your journal and seen your pic..

You say you have been training 10+ years..

Also from what I can gather, your pretty clued up on diet etc etc

Im going to try to come across with sounding nasty or negative, BUt apart from everyone blowing smoke up ypur ar5e telling you that you look good..

Well you look ok, But IMO no where near the level of someone who has been training consistantly for 10 years??? natty or not

That would say to me you are doing something wrong??? I suggest its your training is too light or too much volume???

Do you disagree????

I post this as At least I am being honest, rather than syaing "yeah you look great" when TBH you dont look as good as people on here would have you believe

Just my thoughts


----------



## Galtonator

everyone is entitled to there opinion JW007. I personally think i look ok. Nothing great, nothing rubbish. I enjoy training but it's not the be all of my life. I am where I am at the end of the day.On June the 20th I will be what I will be and I will have given everything I can. Whilst being the best husband and employee i can be as I dont want to lose either of those.


----------



## Dawn

I'm judging at the Southern so if you want my address for any bribes let me know 

Seriously, good luck with the training and diet


----------



## Galtonator

Dawn just send me your address and how much lol:laugh:

Thankyou Im doing my best. To be honest I dont really mind where i place and long as I have done all that I can:rockon:


----------



## glen danbury

jw007 said:


> Right
> 
> I have just read your journal and seen your pic..
> 
> You say you have been training 10+ years..
> 
> Also from what I can gather, your pretty clued up on diet etc etc
> 
> Im going to try to come across with sounding nasty or negative, BUt apart from everyone blowing smoke up ypur ar5e telling you that you look good..
> 
> Well you look ok, But IMO no where near the level of someone who has been training consistantly for 10 years??? natty or not
> 
> That would say to me you are doing something wrong??? I suggest its your training is too light or too much volume???
> 
> Do you disagree????
> 
> I post this as At least I am being honest, rather than syaing "yeah you look great" when TBH you dont look as good as people on here would have you believe
> 
> Just my thoughts


personally he looks like alot of naturals who compete for the first time do off season - with good condition he wont look out of place on stage as from his avvy his legs are developed and his upperbody whilst not standout looks OK

from my point of view scott, get your condition spot on and you will look alright


----------



## Galtonator

Thanks Glen means alot. Conditioning is the key


----------



## Galtonator

Last night did shoulders tris and traps. Not a bad workout. Need to get round the gym a bit quicker so will have to sit down and get a plan down. I think 3-4 excersiese for big groups and 2-3 for smaller over a 9 day split Dorian Yates style as I prefer to train this way. Make the last excercise a 4 set high repper 30 secs rest


----------



## Galtonator

well today i feel generally down a bout the whole competing thing. I really am focused on doing it and know that it's now or never just tired and grumpy


----------



## MikeS

Galtonator said:


> well today i feel generally down a bout the whole competing thing. I really am focused on doing it and know that it's now or never just tired and grumpy


No time to be grumpy or tired!!!! Dont let our head fade, once you drop off psychologically its game over! Your body will follow where your mind goes. . . .and thats numero uno!

Visualise!

think positive. . .be positive!


----------



## Jacko89

Chin up mate i had 2 days like this last week but now im back up. I didn't want to stop the diet but i was just down about it.

Keep it all up mate your doing well so far.


----------



## Galtonator

I had a good think today about why I was low yesterday. Its not the diet or the training!!

I have had to fork out a fair bit on my car the last couple of months about 600 quid which I dont have. So for the next 3-4 months im going to be broke unless work comes though with our profit related pay scheme. Also Jans gran is really ill so thats a worry as well. Unfortunatly life doesn't stop for prep just got to make the best of what you can


----------



## Galtonator

The weeks weights

CHEST BICEPS AND CALVES

incline barbell press

50kg x 10

70kg x 8

flat press machine

60kg x 11 rp 3

flat fly

24kg x 8 rp1

incline press machine

30kg x 4 sets of 12

seated dumbell curls

20kg x 8rp2

ez curls

42.5kg x 9 2 drops

hammers

12.4kg x 4 sets of 12

seated calves on smiths

150kg x 8 rp7 rp5

calf press

160kg x8 2 drops

SHOULDERS TRI TRAPS

dumbell press

32.5kg x 9 1 ds

face pulls

25kg x 13 rp3

db laterals

14kg x 12 rp2

bent laterals

14kg x 10 rp2

press behind neck

60kg x 9 rp 2 rp 1

cable laterals

5kg x 4 sets 12

pushdowns

30kg x 11 rp 2

cb bench

60kg x 6 rp 3

oh ext

15kg x 4 sets 12

seated db shrug

42kg x 8

42kg x 9

LEGS

Lying hamstring curl

35kg x 10 2 drops

sldl

120kg x 11 rp 5

leg ext

60kg x 12 3 reps assisted

squats

150kg x 8

100kg x 20

pin lp

200kg x 13 1 drop

seated hamstring curls

30kg x 4 sets of 12

Certain workouts are getting to long eg shoudlers so they will be cut back a bit and up the intensity. Hit the nail with a big hammer :thumb:

I dont know if anyone has seen the Yates seminar on MD but he makes so much sense its unreal so I will be making some changes based on those. I will still doa high rep ending to bodypart just for the facia stretching


----------



## jw007

Honestly mate, your chest workout is pants

zara lifts more than you and she's an 8st girl

you prob think I'm being nasty, but ffs your weights are pathetic


----------



## chrisj22

You've really leaned up something chronic the past year, so congrats dude!

Not joining the 'JW Brigade', and I understand your're dieting etc, but for 10 years training that's pretty light weight, dude.

Anyroad, all the best - you seem focused.


----------



## Replicator

Good luck with the show ...........whatever happens ...as long as you know youve done your best what more can you ask of yourself.


----------



## Simon m

jw007 said:


> Honestly mate, your chest workout is pants
> 
> zara lifts more than you and she's an 8st girl
> 
> you prob think I'm being nasty, but ffs your weights are pathetic


I've known Scott for a long time and whilst I agree that his training is far from optimal and some of his lifts are too light, the man is putting himself forward for a show which takes some guts.

So whilst I agree with what you're saying to Scott, the way you've said it doesn't actually help. So unless it was your intention to be rude, you've failed.

So how about making some recommendations?


----------



## Galtonator

To be honest am I a powerlifter? no i'm not. If you want to be helpful then that would great.

Lats night I had a meeting with the nutritionist who preped the novice winner for the last two years.he was very helpful and made some useful points.

Unfortunatly my wifes gran has just passed so i will still be training and dieting i'm not fussed about long talks about how **** I am


----------



## jw007

Simon m said:


> I've known Scott for a long time and whilst I agree that his training is far from optimal and some of his lifts are too light, the man is putting himself forward for a show which takes some guts.
> 
> So whilst I agree with what you're saying to Scott, the way you've said it doesn't actually help. So unless it was your intention to be rude, you've failed.
> 
> So how about making some recommendations?


well, tbh mate, I have tried to tell him, I don't mean to come across nasty

But facts are facts, what's point dressing it up like others.

His physique is sub standard, Fact

His training is sh1t, Fact.

My suggestions would be to severerly cut down on training volume,

increase poundages used consideably, remove some of useless exercises he incoporates, especially for his weaker body parts ie chest and back, and add in heavy compounds.

If he would like some ideas for a training routine that would facilitate gains I would be happy to help.

However I'm pretty certain he would not like advice from me as I'm sure I epitomise everything he dislikes about a body builder / power lifter

As for having guts, let's wait till he steps on stage shall we


----------



## Galtonator

Jw I will be setting foot on stage. I apprecaite you popping in and thank you for doing so.

I have taken your points on board. At this point I have nothing more to say


----------



## jw007

Galtonator said:


> To be honest am I a powerlifter? no i'm not. If you want to be helpful then that would great.
> 
> Lats night I had a meeting with the nutritionist who preped the novice winner for the last two years.he was very helpful and made some useful points.
> 
> Unfortunatly my wifes gran has just passed so i will still be training and dieting i'm not fussed about long talks about how **** I am


Currently you are neither a bbuilder or powerlifter Imo

I'm sorry for your wifes loss, but this is a bodybuilding journal not a sympathy vote.

You put yourself on here for evaluation, if you can't handle truth or just want your ar5e licked then fair enough, but who does that help???

You want look ok on stage, then man the fck up.

You say u got busy job and a wife? Well surely less frequency and shorter workouts would be benefitial all round.

But if you want me to kiss ar5e then

"hey, you look great, the worlds your oyster"


----------



## Galtonator

Ok mate what would you suggest workout wise? Im all ears. I dont really do a huge amount any way really


----------



## Team1

jw007 said:


> well, tbh mate, I have tried to tell him, I don't mean to come across nasty
> 
> But facts are facts, what's point dressing it up like others.
> 
> His physique is sub standard, Fact
> 
> His training is sh1t, Fact.
> 
> My suggestions would be to severerly cut down on training volume,
> 
> increase poundages used consideably, remove some of useless exercises he incoporates, especially for his weaker body parts ie chest and back, and add in heavy compounds.
> 
> If he would like some ideas for a training routine that would facilitate gains I would be happy to help.
> 
> However I'm pretty certain he would not like advice from me as I'm sure I epitomise everything he dislikes about a body builder / power lifter
> 
> As for having guts, let's wait till he steps on stage shall we


Id agree with some of your points JW, and there's no need to dress up what your saying

I think what Simon means is that there's two ways of giving criticisms...constructive with manners or crass and rude

"Your chest workout is pants"

"your weights are pathetic"

I think you could make the same point just as well without being like that about it. That's not gonna help anybody.

Ill agree with it but say that I think Galt should aim to lift bigger weights and not fall for the "im a bodybuilder I don't lift heavy nonsense..its all about feeling the muscle work" To me that's daft and you should be using a heavy weight and be progressive with the poundage as much as possible


----------



## jw007

Galtonator said:


> Ok mate what would you suggest workout wise? Im all ears. I dont really do a huge amount any way really


do you have any idea of your 1 rep max's for bench, squat and deadlift, I'm not suggesting you traing like that, would give me and idea of what sort base got to work with and how we can progress


----------



## jw007

Team1 said:


> Id agree with some of your points JW, and there's no need to dress up what your saying
> 
> I think what Simon means is that there's two ways of giving criticisms...constructive with manners or crass and rude
> 
> "Your chest workout is pants"
> 
> "your weights are pathetic"
> 
> I think you could make the same point just as well without being like that about it. That's not gonna help anybody.
> 
> Ill agree with it but say that I think Galt should aim to lift bigger weights and not fall for the "im a bodybuilder I don't lift heavy nonsense..its all about feeling the muscle work" To me that's daft and you should be using a heavy weight and be progressive with the poundage as much as possible


 I wasn't saying it to be nasty, if you say to some one "oh your weights are a bit light really" they would just think yeah ok but so what, reason I posted like that was to hit home and leave no room for mis interpretation

ie wife asks " does my bum look big in this dress" when she looks like back end of bus, she would prob think that a "bit big"is ok and go out wearing it and look sh1t.

If tell her looks like a heffa lump then perhaps she might change her attire??

Understand?


----------



## SK-XO

To O.P. Good luck with the show think im competing this year in the BNBF but up my way. In may 30th. You've attained quite a good physique.

On what Joe is saying to you (jw007) imo i'd listen to him, alough he may come across quite harsh or straight to the point i.e saying your trainings sh1t, i'd listen to him, he's well clued up and has been bodybuilding for a long time.... nothing he's giving you is rubbish, too much volume and all these little exercises you don't need. I realized this a long time ago, when I started out I was always doing little stupid isolation exercises tons of them which don't do much. Check my training now though... And imo for me a fully natural I've gained well in the last 2 year. Check my journal if you like...

Joe how come you never offer me help you only ever just give me abuse and call me natty scum :lol:


----------



## Galtonator

I 1 rep may for squats is 190kg, deads 200kg and bench 90kgflat 80kg incline.

I appreaicate your help and I will be backing off on volume this week and splitting everything over 9 days instead of 7


----------



## kawikid

SK-XO said:


> To O.P. Good luck with the show think im competing this year in the BNBF but up my way. In may 30th. You've attained quite a good physique.
> 
> On what Joe is saying to you (jw007) imo i'd listen to him, alough he may come across quite harsh or straight to the point i.e saying your trainings sh1t, i'd listen to him, he's well clued up and has been bodybuilding for a long time.... nothing he's giving you is rubbish, too much volume and all these little exercises you don't need. I realized this a long time ago, when I started out I was always doing little stupid isolation exercises tons of them which don't do much. Check my training now though... And imo for me a fully natural I've gained well in the last 2 year. Check my journal if you like...
> 
> Joe how come you never offer me help you only ever just give me abuse and call me natty scum :lol:


If your doing the May show you better start today. Two guys i train with are doing it and they're cut up very nicely already.

Also, Galt has been on here since time began so he def knows JW's background.

Total condesending and "blah blah blah look how great i think iam and how sh1t you are" post imo. No need for it.


----------



## SK-XO

kawikid said:


> If your doing the May show you better start today. Two guys i train with are doing it and they're cut up very nicely already.
> 
> Also, Galt has been on here since time began so he def knows JW's background.
> 
> Total condesending and "blah blah blah look how great i think iam and how sh1t you are" post imo. No need for it.


Im already quite lean. I reckon if I drop about a stone thatll be me ready for the show, say 7 weeks to do that... thatll take me to say April. And if theres any more fine tuning to do so I've got the rest of april and the whole of may to do so....

Secondly where did I say that I am great and he is sh1t. I simply said to take on board what jw was saying as it's not crap hes saying. Didn't say I was great either.... simply said what worked for me.


----------



## jw007

Galtonator said:


> I 1 rep may for squats is 190kg, deads 200kg and bench 90kgflat 80kg incline.
> 
> I appreaicate your help and I will be backing off on volume this week and splitting everything over 9 days instead of 7


Very nice squAt and deadlift weight

upper body seems a bit sub par.

I will get back later


----------



## Galtonator

MY PRESSING HAS ALWAYS BEEN ****

Maybe its a confidence thing as i train alone


----------



## SK-XO

Galtonator said:


> MY PRESSING HAS ALWAYS BEEN ****
> 
> Maybe its a confidence thing as i train alone


Can you not get a training partner? or even someone to spot you, alough problems with randoms spotting you is they get paranoid and the first sign of you struggling they pull the bar straight off you.

Just really push it mate, your lifts on squats and deads are very good, but the bench in comparison to your squat and deads lift is a bit less. Keep working on it, but up the weights, I know and you know you can do a lot heavier but as you say your confidence.

And tbh mate you've developed quite a good physique and as others say once your well conditioned you will look good on stage. All my crits were to say you should do certain things to get the most out of your training. Good luck though.


----------



## Simon m

Galtonator said:


> MY PRESSING HAS ALWAYS BEEN ****
> 
> Maybe its a confidence thing as i train alone


Scott

Have you tried dips for chest or heavy DB Press? Both of these are safer and imo better than benching anyway.

I'd also add in heavy flyes. but I know I'm in the minority on flyes as a chest builder.


----------



## SK-XO

Simon m said:


> Scott
> 
> Have you tried dips for chest or heavy DB Press? Both of these are safer and imo better than benching anyway.
> 
> I'd also add in heavy flyes. but I know I'm in the minority on flyes as a chest builder.


Dunno about that. I rate heavy flyes highly for chest building. Work well for me. :thumbup1:


----------



## BigDom86

when i train by myself i generally use dumbells for presses. so then i can go to failure and dont need to worry about getting stuck. so maybe try that if the dumbells go heavy enough in the gym.


----------



## Simon m

SK-XO said:


> Dunno about that. I rate heavy flyes highly for chest building. Work well for me. :thumbup1:


I do mate, highest I've done is 36kg's. Above that I need a spotter.


----------



## MikeS

Simon m said:


> Scott
> 
> Have you tried dips for chest or heavy DB Press? Both of these are safer and imo better than benching anyway.
> 
> I'd also add in heavy flyes. but I know I'm in the minority on flyes as a chest builder.


Not that it matters but I agree with Simon.


----------



## MikeS

In terms of training advice, I think if anyone is really going to help in this area they have to be there with you in the gym Scott. Everyones biomechanics are slightly different so telling one person 'do heavy compounds' might be sound advice to another it may be disastrous depending on their execution of said exercises. With someone there they could tailor exercise choices to your needs i.e. some people bench well, others not so well.


----------



## MikeS

Galtonator said:


> Lats night I had a meeting with the nutritionist who preped the novice winner for the last two years.he was very helpful and made some useful points.


And the general consensus was?. . .


----------



## Galtonator

Tonight s back and rear delts program was

reverse grip pull downs 80kg 1 sets 2 rps

bent over rows 90kg x 10 reps 100kg x 9 reps then a drop

deads 1 set 130kg x 8 160kg x 6

row machine 1 sets 90kg 2 drops

bent over laterals 14kg x 1 set 2 drops

then some abs done and out of the gym

Mike you have been really helpful to me mate. I would rather talk to you off an open forum. I have sent you an email


----------



## dtlv

Galtonator said:


> MY PRESSING HAS ALWAYS BEEN ****
> 
> Maybe its a confidence thing as i train alone





Simon m said:


> Scott
> 
> Have you tried dips for chest or heavy DB Press? Both of these are safer and imo better than benching anyway.
> 
> I'd also add in heavy flyes. but I know I'm in the minority on flyes as a chest builder.


I like heavy flyes too... and dips seem to much better suit my chest than flat presses also.

For my bodytype, admittedly a lot less solidly framed than you Galt, Dips, High Incline Press and Flyes are the three chest exercises that seem to do the most.

Agree that having to mostly train without a partner can somewhat put you off benching heavy - certainly has done with me but as mentioned above I find weighted dips better anyway.


----------



## winger

jw007 said:


> Honestly mate, your chest workout is pants
> 
> zara lifts more than you and she's an 8st girl
> 
> you prob think I'm being nasty, but ffs your weights are pathetic


Please do your best not to try to sugar coat it will ya Joseph. :whistling:


----------



## OJay

looking like you are progressing well scott nice one

you going to any bnbf clubs?


----------



## Galtonator

Hello Ollie thanks for popping in. Yes now I have someone that i can see in the flesh so whatever he tells me to do i can do. Just need to get on a sunbead soon as i'm as white as a sheet lol

Training last night wash

Shoudlers

shoudler press 60kg x 11 rp1

seated laterals 1 set 20kg x 6 1 set 14 kg x 10

cable laterlas 1 set witha drop

db shrugs 42kg x 20 reps rp

biceps

seated db curls 1 set 20kg x 9 rp 2

hammers 20kg x 11 1 drop

cable curls 1 sets 2 drops

seated calves 1 set 160kg x 12 reps 2 drops

toe press 1 set 170kg x8 100kg x 10 witha peak contraction held on each rep

Felt ok on this diet so far only missing my fruit i used to have a bit


----------



## Jacko89

So you only did 4 sets on shoulders mate?


----------



## Galtonator

I only list the working sets

So for the presses i did 3 warm ups

10kg x 20

20kg x 10

30kg x 5

Then did my working set which was the whole stack on the machine. Shame really as it was a nice machine.

Then for the others exercises i do 1 set just to get in the groove. The i do the working set.

I did rear delts after back on Tuesday.


----------



## Jacko89

Mind if i PM you a program that might be totally different to what your used to but might make a huge difference to you?


----------



## Galtonator

Go for it dude :thumb:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Good luck for the show Galt.


----------



## Titchy Dan

Ive read through the journal - and good luck with the show, it takes alot of guts to do what you`re doing and i congratulate you for that!

Personally, i would agree with one of the comments put forward by Joe earlier about your lower body being very strong and your upper body seemingly weaker, however, you can only train how you want to and how you like.

You have to find the right workout for you so that you continue to enjoy it and will stick at it. I have never worried about how much weight i lift, personally i dont think it matters on bit as long as your progressing.

As Jacko89 has suggested, maybe you could try a different routine for a week or two and see how you like it?! Have you sough anybodys advice over a training plan? This might be a good thing? If you dont like it or dont enjoy it, simply go back to what you enjoyed best

Really good luck with this journal and im looking forward to reading more!


----------



## Jacko89

Sweet, how do you split your session? What muscles on what days? I can design based on that.


----------



## Galtonator

Hello Dan

I have tried more volume but never really clicked with me. Just seems like some sets are a bit of a waste. I did do a bit of DC which i liked a lot. Im open to different stuff and would like to see Jackos suggestions.

I train Tuesday, Wednesday,friday. i split things over 9 days mate so pair things up as you like.

The chap that is prepping me said keep my training as is and dont worry to much as long as you keep strong


----------



## Titchy Dan

When you say you train over 9 days how do you mean, sorry if this is already mentioned but i didnt notice it........

I agree with you, if your happy with your training then keep it as it is. Also if you trust the chap prepping you then just listen to him. Its very confusing when you`re getting lots of advice from all angels and you dont know which to listen to im sure

What sort of stats are you atm?


----------



## BigDom86

galt i think you waste to many sets. i used to do this. start near your max, i dont see the point in warmup sets except for big movements like squats


----------



## Titchy Dan

BigDom86 said:


> galt i think you waste to many sets. i used to do this. start near your max, i dont see the point in warmup sets except for big movements like squats


agreed

On pressing exercies try a warmup (if needed)

and then start at th weight you know you`ll get 15 reps at and then stick to this weight for the next 3 sets. You`ll find that you will automatically reduce your reps on each set, dropping from 15, 12 to 9 say


----------



## Simon m

Scott

I think Bigdom and Dan have made valid points about gradual increaes in weight, although I'd say for pressing movements, the warm up should be 8 reps at 50% of 1 rep max, then a couple of reps at say 80% of 1 rep max, just to get a feel for the weight, then go for as many reps as possible at 90% of 1 rep max. I'd then add in 2 dropsets just to finish off and get some more blood circulating.

I think your split is that each 9 days you train the muscle again? If I'm right, I really don't think that your muscles get sufficient stimulation


----------



## BigDom86

have you tried lower reps and higher weight for upepr body movements?


----------



## Galtonator

Crickey lots of questions since i lasted looked

I wont be chaning my training to much as my prep guy said not to. If I have to go lighter nearer the show then i may do 2 working sets.

Dom and Simon and Dan You could be right on the warm ups i'm just a bit paranoid about injury as I have never had one. Maybe its due to the pussy weights i use for chest:laugh:

My prep chap said that there is not much point changing my training now as I will be on restricted calories and more cardio so my body will lose fat but im not suddenly going to improve a lagging body part.

I think it's best to train hard, diet as told and see where i get to. The prep guy has prepped two novice class winners so who am I to question him.

After my show I will trying new training styles and eating my own bodyweight in Dairy milk and kripsy kremes:beer:


----------



## Jacko89

PM sent, see what you think about that. Only took me 40mins to write up lol.


----------



## Galtonator

Mate thank you for that it looks really good mate. I will print it off and use it in a month or so when i have nailed the lid on this one


----------



## Jacko89

NP at all buddy. Training is something i am good at, its the rest of bodybuilding i need to learn lol. We will hook up a training session soon if you fancy it.


----------



## Galtonator

The training is the fun bit mate. Its the other stuff that makes or breaks us


----------



## Jacko89

It's making me


----------



## Galtonator

making you what lol????? Mental


----------



## notorious1990

SK-XO said:


> Im already quite lean. I reckon if I drop about a stone thatll be me ready for the show, say 7 weeks to do that... thatll take me to say April. And if theres any more fine tuning to do so I've got the rest of april and the whole of may to do so....


sorry for thread hi-jack but if you think you can be show ready in 7 weeks your missing something.. you'll be very suprised where fat can hide, then theres water also :thumb: id re-think if i were you, not havin a go or anything just giving you the heads up on your show prep time.. and time is everything when prepping for a show


----------



## Galtonator

If i tried to do it in 7 weeks Id have a lot of problems as I have a fair bit to lose.

Yesterday was a pleasant day 30 mins cardio. Did homemade lean beef burgers for tea which were amazing.Had a nice bath and chilled out with the wife.

Today 30 mins of cardio done and dusted. Legs training at 2.30 then off to town to get my inhalers and try and upload some more pics to photobox for the wedding ablum


----------



## Simon m

Scott

Are you using any supplements to help with fat loss, or is this diet and cario only?


----------



## Galtonator

Simon

I am using alcar, caffeine and green tea. Although im playing about with the caff as it has been making me feel a bit odd im going to half the dose


----------



## Simon m

Galtonator said:


> Simon
> 
> I am using alcar, caffeine and green tea. Although im playing about with the caff as it has been making me feel a bit odd im going to half the dose


 You should try *Na-RALA or CLA*


----------



## kawikid

Yeah, good idea.

I've added, green tea, CLA, and upped my fish oils to 20g a day, also added Tribulus, and the fat's flying off with this combo. Kept everything else exactly the same too. Just added this combo and in just 2 weeks there is a real visable difference and lifts are actually gettin better. Worth a go!!! I'd recommend it.

Also thinking about adding Yohmbine HCL from the USA later in the cut, but not sure if that's banned in natural shows??


----------



## Galtonator

Simon m said:


> You should try *Na-RALA or CLA*


All in good time Simon. I have, as always financial constraints on what i can afford


----------



## BigDom86

isnt CLA banned?


----------



## Galtonator

cla is just a fat i would be suprised if it was


----------



## BigDom86

lol im suprised at alot of things they ban tbh. really make it hard for nattys eh lol


----------



## kawikid

Galtonator said:


> All in good time Simon. I have, as always financial constraints on what i can afford


It's only about 12bucks for 100:confused1:

http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/product.php/294/9/cla__conjugated_linoleic_acid__1000mg_softgels


----------



## notnil21

jw007 said:


> well, tbh mate, I have tried to tell him, I don't mean to come across nasty
> 
> But facts are facts, what's point dressing it up like others.
> 
> His physique is sub standard, Fact
> 
> His training is sh1t, Fact.
> 
> My suggestions would be to severerly cut down on training volume,
> 
> increase poundages used consideably, remove some of useless exercises he incoporates, especially for his weaker body parts ie chest and back, and add in heavy compounds.
> 
> If he would like some ideas for a training routine that would facilitate gains I would be happy to help.
> 
> However I'm pretty certain he would not like advice from me as I'm sure I epitomise everything he dislikes about a body builder / power lifter
> 
> As for having guts, let's wait till he steps on stage shall we


JOE - he would not like advice from you but thats because (i dont mean to come across nasty) but facts are facts, you're not qualified to advise anyone.

And in this thread you come across as a right pr*ck.


----------



## Galtonator

kawikid said:


> It's only about 12bucks for 100:confused1:
> 
> http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/product.php/294/9/cla__conjugated_linoleic_acid__1000mg_softgels


That might not seem like much but I have a budget for supps and if I spend 12 quid on that I lose out on 12 quid somewhere else. The joys of it all. This sport is expensive. If my chap advises it i'll add it but he has not. I take udo's which helps with fat loss


----------



## Simon m

Galtonator said:


> That might not seem like much but I have a budget for supps and if I spend 12 quid on that I lose out on 12 quid somewhere else. The joys of it all. This sport is expensive. If my chap advises it i'll add it but he has not. I take udo's which helps with fat loss


Scott

CLA is better for fat loss than udo's if I was preping and I could aford onlt 1, CLA is the 1, but Na-alra is even better but costs more


----------



## winger

kawikid said:


> also added Tribulus


Why Tribulus?


----------



## kawikid

I was reccomended it as a natural test booster by a natty guy in my gym. Awesome physique, and a CNP sponsorship so i respect his input. Apparently for years manufacturers were using the wrong part of the plant. Even the bulgarian trib isn't as potent as it should be, so i'm told. Lessons have been learned.

Worth a try, it's not like it's gonna burst the bank if it doesn't work. I'll see how it goes.

What's your opinion on it? Do you rate it at all. Obv this is a natty journal so no comparisons to test lol!


----------



## Titchy Dan

Galtonator said:


> That might not seem like much but I have a budget for supps and if I spend 12 quid on that I lose out on 12 quid somewhere else. The joys of it all. This sport is expensive. If my chap advises it i'll add it but he has not. I take udo's which helps with fat loss


that is a sound policy - stick to what the guy prepping you is suggesting for the time being. if you feel its helping you then stick with it


----------



## OJay

ill second what Dan said scott

sticking with one personas advice is the best thing to do whatever, if you take little bits from everywhere you will just end up 1. confused and 2. off track


----------



## winger

kawikid said:


> What's your opinion on it? Do you rate it at all. Obv this is a natty journal so no comparisons to test lol!


Save your money. Some on the board use it for PCT as well, but that's all anecdotal evidence.


----------



## Simon m

OJay said:


> ill second what Dan said scott
> 
> sticking with one personas advice is the best thing to do whatever, if you take little bits from everywhere you will just end up 1. confused and 2. off track


That's fair comment, however, it's always worth mentioning what you've been told to see if your bloke values it.

One question Scott, why do you think you need a prep guy?


----------



## Gym-pig

Simon m said:


> That's fair comment, however, it's always worth mentioning what you've been told to see if your bloke values it.
> 
> One question Scott, why do you think you need a prep guy?


Come on Si , Galts been working towards this for as long as we have known him and we know how important it is to him

I see nothing wrong with getting advice first time out

Galt - You being charged for this service ??


----------



## Titchy Dan

Simon m said:


> That's fair comment, however, it's always worth mentioning what you've been told to see if your bloke values it.
> 
> One question Scott, why do you think you need a prep guy?


If theres anyone who has entered their first show without the help of someone then please step forward and tell us how you did.............

i know 3 guys competing this year, all are being prepped by people. it makes no sense at all to go it alone first time


----------



## Simon m

Titchy Dan said:


> If theres anyone who has entered their first show without the help of someone then please step forward and tell us how you did.............
> 
> i know 3 guys competing this year, all are being prepped by people. it makes no sense at all to go it alone first time


I don't know about that, but then again I'm not doing a show, so it's difficult to know, but what if the prep fella gets it wrong, you here the pros always moaning about this.

Anyway, I'll be in Bogner shouting for Galt!


----------



## Galtonator

What a busy day for my little journal

I hope no one get offended but I will just ramble.

The guy who is prepping me has prepped the last two novice class winners. I have never done this before, and have dieted for a while on my own with average results at best.

He is doing it for free. He said if your willing to get up at 5am then I know your not wasting my time.

I will follow what he has told me and that is what i'm doing. This week alone I have leaned up a lot which has been a shock to me. I'm the best I have ever looked so when I step on stage i will be amazed.

Just need to start getting a bit of colour in my skin as i look like a ghost


----------



## Simon m

Galtonator said:


> What a busy day for my little journal
> 
> I hope no one get offended but I will just ramble.
> 
> The guy who is prepping me has prepped the last two novice class winners. I have never done this before, and have dieted for a while on my own with average results at best.
> 
> He is doing it for free. He said if your willing to get up at 5am then I know your not wasting my time.
> 
> I will follow what he has told me and that is what i'm doing. This week alone I have leaned up a lot which has been a shock to me. I'm the best I have ever looked so when I step on stage i will be amazed.
> 
> Just need to start getting a bit of colour in my skin as i look like a ghost


The show's in around 4 months isn't it? June sometime?

Once you have done the show, what will you do next?


----------



## Galtonator

Do you mean in life? or training?


----------



## Simon m

Galtonator said:


> Do you mean in life? or training?


Training mate - life is too big a subject!


----------



## Galtonator

At the moment my plan after the show is to just be healthy train more for fitness and health. So still enjoy my training but try different things and experiment a bit more. Also my diet will be just for health and not so driven towards bodybuilding. Again food costs me a lot every month so If i can cut back and save my self 50 quid a month and still look good and be healthy i will be happy. However if i really enjoy the show then who knows that might influence my decision


----------



## Gym-pig

Is the show in Bognor pal ?

Too far for me to come and shout unfortunately !


----------



## Galtonator

Yes it is mate Bognor regis.


----------



## Galtonator

If anyone has seen the Paul Amos program on La muscle tv that is how i kind of see my after show stuff going


----------



## Simon m

Galtonator said:


> If anyone has seen the Paul Amos program on La muscle tv that is how i kind of see my after show stuff going


Once the show's over and you're ultra lean, I'm sure it'll be easier for you tp keep in a low body fat range.

In terms of food costs mate it's frightening how expensive everything is and that's why protein shakes are a godsend, otherwise we'd all be skint


----------



## Galtonator

protein shakes and wholesale butchers lol

Macro are handy as well


----------



## Galtonator

Legs from Friday

Lying leg curls

35kg x 10

40kg x 4 2 drops last drop had 2 sec hold

SLDL

140kg x 8

140kg x 11

ham ext

20 reps

10 reps

leg ext

70kg x 20

80kg x 3 2 drops

squat

150kg x 10

110kg x 20 lungs were burning

lep press plate loaded

200kg x 20

300kg x 15

Switched to 2 sets as i feel I may have not been getting all I can from 1 set training on my tod. Aldo it's good enough from Jon Harris it's good enough for me lol


----------



## Galtonator

I have a trip up that north for 4 days and am wondering what to do for food. I thinking just cook up some chicken breasts, sweet spuds and put them in boxes for 4 days. Anyone else got any bright ideas?


----------



## Jacko89

Smoked mackerel and couscous that you just add water to


----------



## Galtonator

COUSCOUS is a good call.


----------



## Jacko89

Yeh i found some kinda like a pot noodle just add the boiling water, it tastes great too.

Chicken will be soooo dry after 2 days let alone 4, try the smoked mackeral or some kind of fish.


----------



## Galtonator

chicken is fine mate. Lock and lock keeps it nice and moist.Also how do you cook yours? Mine stays really moist cooked in little foil pouches


----------



## Jacko89

I'm so fed up of chicken im just on salmon all the way through i don't want to touch chicken again until i can drown it in sauce lol but just oven it.


----------



## Galtonator

if you make the foil pouches mate its really nice keep the chicken really moist and not dry at all


----------



## Jacko89

Still fed up of chicken lol. I will try when prep is over though, and stuff it with a ton of cheese and garlic hehe.


----------



## RACK

I'm defo trying that foil trick with the chicken mate!


----------



## Galtonator

im a bit of a chef so i will put up some more ideas along the way. Turkey meatballs for tea tonight


----------



## RACK

I used to like making them with some "old el paso" spices in them. Same with home made burgers


----------



## Cra16

Galtonator said:


> I have a trip up that north for 4 days and am wondering what to do for food. I thinking just cook up some chicken breasts, sweet spuds and put them in boxes for 4 days. Anyone else got any bright ideas?


for the first day you can just tupperware your normal diet.

make stome stuff like stir frys or a healthy curry and freeze them, by the time they defrost that will be day 2 covered.

days 3 and 4 will have to be chicken / microwaved baked potato / salad if it was presuming no cooking facilities.


----------



## Jacko89

turkey meatballs sound good, do share


----------



## Galtonator

they are just

turkey mince

1 onion

teaspoon of mustard

chilli if you like

Chop and mix together

sauce is

chopped toms

mushrooms

and peppers

put the turkey mixture in little balls and bake for 10 mins in a high sided dish.

makes sauce by adding the 3 ingredients together ina sauce pan for 5 mins. Poor sauce over balls and cook for 20 mins. Done. Serve with your preferd veg and carb source


----------



## Galtonator

not much to report as of yet. Cardio was done with my new heart rate monitor from tesco. Made it go quicker as i was keeping in the zone i have been set 130-140bpm.

Chest and tris tonight time to get the pressing up to par me thinks


----------



## Galtonator

Chest

inc dumbells

36kg x 10

40kg x 4 ds 30kg x4

inc press machine

75kg x10

flat press machine

60kg x 7

60kg x 6

flat fly

20kg x 10

20kg x 9 rp2

tricepspd

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

tri ext ez bar

30kg x 12

30kg x 12

1 arm reverse pd

not much for 10 reps held contraction

hanging leg rasies 60 reps


----------



## Simon m

The incline DB Press is lloks good mate as you''re pressing more than your bodyweight. Good stuff.


----------



## Jacko89

What is your bodyweight now buddy? Any idea on the bodyfat?


----------



## Galtonator

Simon i find i can go heavier on dumbells than on the bar. Maybe it's because i know i can ditch them.

Jacko on Friday i was 70.5kg after fasted cardio. Not sure on bf as my prep guy takes those. Im must leaner than I was a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Gym-pig

Galt ,

You going to post some progress shots to scare the competition ?? :thumb:


----------



## Galtonator

under wraps for a while big fella


----------



## Jacko89

Galtonator said:


> Simon i find i can go heavier on dumbells than on the bar. Maybe it's because i know i can ditch them.
> 
> Jacko on Friday i was 70.5kg after fasted cardio. Not sure on bf as my prep guy takes those. Im must leaner than I was a couple of weeks ago


Any rough idea on the bf%? I mean just like a self guess? What weight did you start your diet at?


----------



## Galtonator

The body fats a hard one. On my calipers i was 15 % at the start and when my prep chap did it i was 20% so i don't really want to say as mine must be out a bit.Im getting leaner as my weight blet is getting to the end of the holes

Lat night was back and rear delts

Reverse grip pulldowns

80kg x 8

70kg x 10

The first set was a bit cheaty and was bugger to get down as im only 70kg!

Bent row

100kg x9 reverse grip

100kg x 9 overhand

deads

150kg x 7

170kg x 2

130kg x 10 not a drop set but pretty small rest period

row machine

95kg x 10

95kg x 11 2 drops

Thats the whole stack

bents over laterals

14kg x 12 1 drop

bent over cable laterals

5kg x 12

5kg x 12

aBS

Leg raises on bench

crunches on bench

rope cruches

Tonight is a off night but will be busy. Cooking chicken for trip up north, shoppings coming and need to pack etc Would like to get in the bath for a soak but that looks unlikely


----------



## Jacko89

Fair enough on the bodyfat. Let us know when you know a more accurate reading.

Nice deads but your not going to get growth or condition from 2 reps.


----------



## Simon m

Jacko89 said:


> Fair enough on the bodyfat. Let us know when you know a more accurate reading.
> 
> Nice deads but your not going to get growth or condition from 2 reps.


You say that, but Galt then follows up with a good lighter set of 10, so he's stimulating growth there.


----------



## Jacko89

Simon m said:


> You say that, but Galt then follows up with a good lighter set of 10, so he's stimulating growth there.


but 3 sets of 10 would be better for growth.


----------



## Dig

Jacko89 said:


> but 3 sets of 10 would be better for growth.


I prefer the idea of working up to a heavy weight and then reducing load and doing more reps, ie what galt is doing.

Increasing strength will def be beneficial in the long run, how many big deadlifters do you know who have a small back? Con is a good example, probably the best example on the forum and he will tell you low reps with heavy weight built the base. Others as well, eg JW and Nytol both have decent deads and big backs.

So IMO he is getting the best of both worlds by training how he is.


----------



## Galtonator

both of you have fair and valid points

The deads were only going to be 2 sets but for some reason the Ringwood gym has really thin bars that i find a pain to grip. 170kg about a year ago on a standard olympic bar would have been a good 8 reps but that didn't happen hence the lighter one.

ALSO im ina calorie defecet at the moment so to be fair my body composition will change but there ain't much growing going on


----------



## Jacko89

Dig said:


> I prefer the idea of working up to a heavy weight and then reducing load and doing more reps, ie what galt is doing.
> 
> Increasing strength will def be beneficial in the long run, how many big deadlifters do you know who have a small back? Con is a good example, probably the best example on the forum and he will tell you low reps with heavy weight built the base. Others as well, eg JW and Nytol both have decent deads and big backs.
> 
> So IMO he is getting the best of both worlds by training how he is.


You can't compare Galt to Con/JW/Nytol. Galt is natural...totally different.


----------



## Galtonator

no comparision im good looking lol


----------



## Jacko89

That too... :whistling:


----------



## LittleChris

Jacko89 said:


> You can't compare Galt to Con/JW/Nytol. Galt is natural...totally different.


The principles of muscle growth apply to all, natural or not. The results are all that will be different.


----------



## glen danbury

Jacko89 said:


> but 3 sets of 10 would be better for growth.


jacko I use low rep sets all the time for building mass combined with some heavier work - it not only primes the system so you can lift heavier on the lighter sets but heavy **** weights build mass, especially on the big lifts like deads, squats, overhead presses etc

the way i look at it when training for competition your weight sessions should be pretty much the same as offseason - what built you the mass will keep the mass


----------



## Jacko89

LittleChris said:


> The principles of muscle growth apply to all, natural or not. The results are all that will be different.


So your saying recovery will be the same wether assisted or natural?



glen danbury said:


> jacko I use low rep sets all the time for building mass combined with some heavier work - it not only primes the system so you can lift heavier on the lighter sets but heavy **** weights build mass, especially on the big lifts like deads, squats, overhead presses etc
> 
> the way i look at it when training for competition your weight sessions should be pretty much the same as offseason - *what built you the mass will keep the mass*


My mate says exactly the same thing. It's all about time under tension for hypertrophy. A good 40seconds over 10 reps on a set will promote more growth then doing 2 powerful explosive reps.


----------



## glen danbury

whilst tiem under tension has some benefits there are alot of holes in the theory IMO

if your body has built the mass because its used to having 180kg placed on it regularly and you go and 'only' place 140kg whilst its in a calorie deficit would you not agree that there will be some detraining and morphological response

I personally think the body would see it this way - ''well I am not being subjected to the high threshold loads anymore so I will allow the high threshold fats twitch fibers to atrophy consdiering I am low on energy''

each to their own - but at the end of the day even if it was not optimal I woudl carry on doing it as personally i like lifting heavy ****


----------



## Jacko89

glen danbury said:


> whilst tiem under tension has some benefits there are alot of holes in the theory IMO
> 
> if your body has built the mass because its used to having 180kg placed on it regularly and you go and 'only' place 140kg whilst its in a calorie deficit would you not agree that there will be some detraining and morphological response
> 
> I personally think the body would see it this way - ''well I am not being subjected to the high threshold loads anymore so I will allow the high threshold fats twitch fibers to atrophy consdiering I am low on energy''
> 
> each to their own - but at the end of the day even if it was not optimal I woudl carry on doing it as personally i like lifting heavy ****


Yeh i guess its each to their own. I highly believe in TUT. It works well for me and for people i give it to at the gym.


----------



## LittleChris

Jacko89 said:


> So your saying recovery will be the same wether assisted or natural?


Try re-reading the post


----------



## Jacko89

LittleChris said:


> Try re-reading the post


Ok so your post was pointless? lol


----------



## winger

So what rep range are we talking about?

I love to train heavy myself but I like to stay in the 8 -12 rep range, but that's just me.


----------



## Simon m

I see no problem with get some low rep work in, the dropping the weight and increasing reps. Although, I don't believe that low rep training, (sub 6 reps) is optimal for muscle growth, prefering 6-10 reps usually on most exercises.


----------



## DEJ

Jacko89 said:


> Ok so your post was pointless? lol


Usually are!!


----------



## LittleChris

Jacko89 said:


> Ok so your post was pointless? lol


The stimulus for building muscle is the same for all trainers- progressive overload.

Granted, recovery will be different as will nutrient assimilation, hence results will be different between natural and un-natural.

Why drop off the weights just because you are dieting, you built muscle using that technique, so it is logical to use the same approach to keep it. Obviously as you are depleted then you need to back off a little.

Hope this makes it clearer for you :whistling:


----------



## Dig

Jacko89 said:


> You can't compare Galt to Con/JW/Nytol. Galt is natural...totally different.


So you are telling me that muscle growth occurs through a totally different mechanism when natural compared to using aas:confused1:

Obviously recovery will not be as quick and muscle growth will occur at a slower rate, but the same principles apply.

Confused me there mate.

Also remember the stronger you get, generally you will lift more weight for reps. Take a 300kg deadlifter and he will rep 230kg no problem, however if your max deadlift is only 200kg obviously the weight will be much less. Who will generally have the more muscular back? Flip it another way and how many weak people do you know with a big back?

Maybe when you reach a certain level the lower rep sets arent the best way of doing things but at a lower level i believe they are. Besides who doesnt want to be strong


----------



## Jacko89

Dig said:


> So you are telling me that muscle growth occurs through a totally different mechanism when natural compared to using aas:confused1:
> 
> Obviously recovery will not be as quick and muscle growth will occur at a slower rate, but the same principles apply.
> 
> Confused me there mate.
> 
> Also remember the stronger you get, generally you will lift more weight for reps. Take a 300kg deadlifter and he will rep 230kg no problem, however if your max deadlift is only 200kg obviously the weight will be much less. Who will generally have the more muscular back? Flip it another way and how many weak people do you know with a big back?
> 
> Maybe when you reach a certain level the lower rep sets arent the best way of doing things but at a lower level i believe they are. Besides who doesnt want to be strong


I'm saying recovery is quicker with AAS use. Time is something Galt doesn't have. He needs to be in conditition if he is going to be competitive and he won't get this with low reps. He used the low reps to build the muscle now he needs to condition it.

Ok so Galt's a 220??? kg deadlifter so he should be doing like 150-160kg for reps if you go by what your saying but he didn't he did 2 reps at 170kg.

Strength 'generally' means you will have more muscle and i mean 'generally', someone that can deadlift say 150kg for 10 reps with good form will be more muscular than someone that can deadlift 150kg for 10 with crap form.

Strength is nice if your a powerlifter but as a bodybuilder isn't neccessary.

Changing stimulus to muscle will promote growth, wether that is weight,reps,exercises,TUT, etc etc.

I say it is good to lift heavy but not for low reps while in comp prep.


----------



## Jacko89

Just to add, 2 reps is strength training and will only be promoting a neural fatigue. With TUT you are fatiguing the muscle and tearing fibres, hence the high protein and supp's etc blah blah for recovery and growth.


----------



## Dig

Jacko89 said:


> I'm saying recovery is quicker with AAS use. Time is something Galt doesn't have. He needs to be in conditition if he is going to be competitive and he won't get this with low reps. He used the low reps to build the muscle now he needs to condition it.
> 
> Ok so Galt's a 220??? kg deadlifter so he should be doing like 150-160kg for reps if you go by what your saying but he didn't he did 2 reps at 170kg.
> 
> Strength 'generally' means you will have more muscle and i mean 'generally', someone that can deadlift say 150kg for 10 reps with good form will be more muscular than someone that can deadlift 150kg for 10 with crap form.
> 
> Strength is nice if your a powerlifter but as a bodybuilder isn't neccessary.
> 
> Changing stimulus to muscle will promote growth, wether that is weight,reps,exercises,TUT, etc etc.
> 
> I say it is good to lift heavy but not for low reps while in comp prep.


Of course recovery is quicker with AAS but i thought you were talking about training in general not just galts comp prep? My mistake if you are talking solely about the prep, i haent ever prepped for a show so wouldnt know the best way of doing it.

The weights were just a general example not to be used as a direct comparison...

Besides galts max deadlift is currently not 220kg if the 170kgx2 was a max, more like 180kg-190kg so obviosuly wont be getting 10 reps with 160kg, i meant someone who currently deads X may lift weight Y for reps...

Obviously i meant lifting with decent form otherwise too many variables.

I also agree strength is not too important for a bber i was just giving my opinion on how it could be useful to build muscle, then again i feel many bbers use the 'dont need to be strong' as an excuse to lift light weights...

Like i said i have no idea about comp prep and have read how pscarb trains with high reps up to a comp so obviously i cant disagree with you.


----------



## Dig

Jacko89 said:


> Just to add, 2 reps is strength training and will only be promoting a neural fatigue. With TUT you are fatiguing the muscle and tearing fibres, hence the high protein and supp's etc blah blah for recovery and growth.


My point wasnt that low reps build more muscle, my point was it will generally allow for heavier weight on higher reps thus more muscle growth.


----------



## Simon m

Jacko89 said:


> I'm saying recovery is quicker with AAS use. Time is something Galt doesn't have. He needs to be in conditition if he is going to be competitive and he won't get this with low reps. He used the low reps to build the muscle now he needs to condition it.


You can't "condition" muscles with higher reps, that's a falicy, although what you can do is increase energy used by doing more work therefore burning more fat.


----------



## MikeS

Simon m said:


> * what you can do is increase energy used* by doing more work therefore burning more *calories*.


That is true. And the fact higher reps help create deeper seperation between muscle groups.


----------



## Galtonator

Guys I'm back. Interesting discussion you had without me. I literally tried that one set to see if I could. I have deadlifted 200kg plus with a propper olympic bar. However for some reason my local gym has thin bars that spin rather freely and I have a hell of a time keeping hold.

I trained shoulders and biceps on Friday

Seated dumbell press 2 setts

standing laterals 2 sets 12 reps

cable laterals 2 sets last was a triple drop

smiths shrugs 2 sets

seated dumbell curls 2 sets

ez bar curls 2 sets lasta double drop

hammer curls 2 sets

ss cable curls and reverse curls 2 sets

I have been away Since Saturday. All was clean on the food front as i took food with me. Back on the bike this am


----------



## Galtonator

Last night did legs

pin leg press 2 sets 190kg x 20 190kg x 13

smith squat 130kg x 8 130kg x 8 2 1 drop

leg ext 50kg x 11 2 drops

seated smiths calf raise

130kg x 20 170kg x 8

seated hamstring curls

40kg x 12 40kg x 10

smith sldl

90kg x 10 90kg x 10

Legs at the local gym is not great so gonna keep that on a Friday at the better equipped gym and do my upper body in the other sessions


----------



## dixie normus

Hey galt

Any particular reason for the relatively high number of sets on gunz?


----------



## Galtonator

no real reason mate. Just felt like the msucle had not been worked well so I made sure it was


----------



## Galtonator

Friday did chest and triceps

Incline press in power cage

80kg x 7

70kg x 8

flat smiths

80kg +bar(could be 10 or 20 not sure) 4 1 drop

40kg +bar x 10 reps

incline flys

20kg x 10 rp3 rp2

x overs

2 sets sqeezing for 15 reps

pushdowns

25kg x 12

30kg x9

overhead db ext 1 arm

8kg x 10

8kg x 10

1 arm reverse pd

7kg x 12

7kg x 12

really sqeezed the contraction

Had a meeting after with the chap helping me. Lost 5% bf and he was happy to keep going as is so that what i'm doing.


----------



## winger

Good job on the bf loss!


----------



## Galtonator

tHANK YOU

Yesterday did cardio as per usual. Last night as i was ordering some stuff of mp my wireless conenction dropped. Bit of a pain so i think i will be on the phone to dell for a fair while at some point this week


----------



## Galtonator

Last night was back

pulldowns

85kg x 6 rp 3 reverse grip

60kg x13 wide grip

bor

100kg x 9 underhand

100kg x 10 overhand

deads

150kg x 10 lowerd to mid shin

170kg x 7 lowered to mid shin

shrugs

90kg x 9

90kg x 10

row machine

97kg x 6 2 drops sqeezing for all its worth

abs circuit

rope crunches

weight leg raises

leg circles

I was dead on my feet after that session Grin


----------



## jw007

Jacko89 said:


> So your saying recovery will be the same wether assisted or natural?
> 
> My mate says exactly the same thing. It's all about time under tension for hypertrophy. *A good 40seconds over 10 reps on a set will promote more* *growth then doing 2 powerful explosive reps*.


Rubbish, I was going to post [email protected] but that would have been rude...

a 200kg bench x 2 will do more than 100kg x 10 with [email protected] TUT trust me


----------



## jw007

Jacko89 said:


> I'm saying recovery is quicker with AAS use. Time is something Galt doesn't have. *He needs to be in conditition if he is going to be competitive and he won't get this with low reps. He used the low reps to build the muscle now he needs to condition it. *
> 
> Ok so Galt's a 220??? kg deadlifter so he should be doing like 150-160kg for reps if you go by what your saying but he didn't he did 2 reps at 170kg.
> 
> Strength 'generally' means you will have more muscle and i mean 'generally', someone that can deadlift say 150kg for 10 reps with good form will be more muscular than someone that can deadlift 150kg for 10 with crap form.
> 
> Strength is nice if your a powerlifter but as a bodybuilder isn't neccessary.
> 
> Changing stimulus to muscle will promote growth, wether that is weight,reps,exercises,TUT, etc etc.
> 
> *I say it is good to lift heavy but not for low reps while in comp prep*.


Have you ever competed mate??

Just wondering where you get that theory from????

If you are competing (as I have done both natty and assisted)

If you start your prep benching 140kg lets say, Then finish your prep benching 140kg at ripped bodyweight, Then stands to reason you will have held the muscle..

If you start doing light, high reps its a sure fire way to enable your body to do what it wanst to do, and lose muscle mass to make it mnore effecient..

On top of that, for some reason you seem to think 10 reps at a low weight will burn more calories thna say 5 at a higher weight, this is rubbish, energy requirements at highre weights is an exponential curve, which means that say need 100kcals to bench 100kg x 1 but to bench 140kg x 1 would need 500kcals (figures just for exapmple)

so you have 10 reps at 100kcals

or 5 reps at 500kcals

which has higher energy expenditure???


----------



## hilly

Id also disagree jacko mate, you have to meet half way. Everything JW says above is correct. My onyl issue with staying in the 4-6 rep range would be possible injury due to being tired/run down because of prep.

I think increasing rep range to 8-12 is ure best bet but again i dnt have the experience joe does in this. This means ure still lifting heavy but less chance of injury IMO.


----------



## LittleChris

:lol: I did try to help him understand this earlier but he was having none of it.


----------



## glen danbury

jw007 said:


> Have you ever competed mate??
> 
> Just wondering where you get that theory from????
> 
> If you are competing (*as I have done both natty* and assisted)
> 
> If you start your prep benching 140kg lets say, Then finish your prep benching 140kg at ripped bodyweight, Then stands to reason you will have held the muscle..
> 
> If you start doing light, high reps its a sure fire way to enable your body to do what it wanst to do, and lose muscle mass to make it mnore effecient..
> 
> On top of that, for some reason you seem to think 10 reps at a low weight will burn more calories thna say 5 at a higher weight, this is rubbish, energy requirements at highre weights is an exponential curve, which means that say need 100kcals to bench 100kg x 1 but to bench 140kg x 1 would need 500kcals (figures just for exapmple)
> 
> so you have 10 reps at 100kcals
> 
> or 5 reps at 500kcals
> 
> which has higher energy expenditure???


*wow* not only do I agree with you but you admit to being a beta natural at some point as well :tongue:


----------



## winger

hilly said:


> I think increasing rep range to 8-12 is ure best bet but again i dnt have the experience joe does in this. This means ure still lifting heavy but less chance of injury IMO.


I like the 8-12 rep range as well but I don't have Joe's experience either.


----------



## jw007

glen danbury said:


> *wow* not only do I agree with you but you admit to being a *beta natural at some point as well* :tongue:


Of course

I have competed natty BBing and PL and roided in both

plus both as strongman

As such gives me license to abuse anyone I see fit :thumb:


----------



## ParaManiac

jw007 said:


> Of course
> 
> I have competed natty BBing


Get the pictures up ya big toss pot:thumbup1:


----------



## jw007

ParaManiac said:


> Get the pictures up ya big toss pot:thumbup1:


I have negatives somewhere

Lost originals, But i will start a seperate JW007 Natty thread in a few days when sorted lol


----------



## Galtonator

As a natty you have to force you body to hold the muscle so heavy as long as possible. Vicky Mcann does this and she does ok.

Jacko is competing this year. Good luck to you mate. To be honest the 8-12 rep range is a guide but a body will respond to any different stimulus so if you have never done 20 reps that will stimulate growth for a while . Keep evolving

SHOULDER BICEPS AND CALVES

dUMBELL PRESS

30KG X 8

24KG X 8

seated laterals

14kg x 12

14kg x 12

lying on a 45deg bench laterals

6kg x 10

6kg x 10

bent laterlas on bench

10kg x 12

14kg x 12

dumbell preachers

12kg x 12

14kg x 10

straigh bar curls

30kg x 10

30kg x10

hammers

16kg x 10

18kgx 9

calf press

130kg x 9

130kg x 8

seated calves

120kg x 11

120kg x 10

Really made an effort to be slow on calves and i got a much deeper burn also dumbell preachers burnt like hell an i'm really sore in the muscle from

back. What a great week and my computer is working


----------



## Team1

Good work on the 5% drop in BF Glatster

How come such a light shoudler workout?


----------



## Galtonator

cheers Rab anything specific? re the lightness? I have lost a little strength

LEGS

Lying leg curls

35kg x 9

35kg x 5 2 drops

sldl

100kg x15

140kg x 10

leg ext

80kg x 11

80kg x 10 2 drops

squat

160kg x 6

180kg x 2

lost bit of strength on these

leg press

200kg x 20

300kg x 12 rp 3 rp2

Need to drop the weight a bit on squats to get the reps but 180kg is still ok at 70kg


----------



## Galtonator




----------



## Simon m

Scott

You condition has really improved, you calves look very good and great leg mass.

Upper body is hard to judge as your photos are reflecting in the mirror behind you.

I'd say that arms are a tad small, shoulders are coming on and chest still lags, but a good transformation from your fat days mate. You should be pleased with what you've achieved so far.


----------



## Galtonator

Simon

Sorry about the mirror. Its the only place i can get full length ones.

The week parts that I have always had are still lagging but them the breaks at the moment i guess i can just get as conditioned as possible so at least the weak bits are ripped lol

Im looking forward to stepping this up a gear and getting more fat off


----------



## Team1

feck sake Galtster huge difference. How many weeks to go

I dont think your ams are weak, plenty size i just dont think your biceps have a greap peak to them which takes away from the size a little perhaps.

Calfs are massive! C*nt :lol:


----------



## winger

Your legs are impressive!


----------



## jw007

Fck me your calves are huge

Impressive


----------



## dixie normus

Loving the boom boxer shorts


----------



## Galtonator

Thanks chaps, and Rab:bounce:

I know i have a good 13 weeks of possible hell a head and at some point things are going to get really hard but i'm prepared for that to happen so it won't be a shock.

Chest ,tris and abs

Incline dumbell press 2 sets

incline press barbells 1 set rp higher reps

flat fly 2 sets last a drop

flat press machine 2 sets last a drop

pushdowns 2 sets

overhead dumbell ext 2 sets

rope pushdowns 2 sets

weighted cruches, weighted leg raises and cruches, just keep going and going untill it hurts like helll.

Strength is down a bit so its a little hard to judge weight but it makes each workout more interesting. Used argine pre workout just 1g the pump in my tris was massive better than some pump products


----------



## Galtonator

ps if any of our American freinds are able to help me out i have a crystal light addiction i'd like some help with please, i'm begging you lol


----------



## winger

Crystal Light isn't available in the UK?


----------



## Guest

dixie normus said:


> Loving the dribbled-on boxer shorts


 :lol:

Legs look good mate, especially calves! :thumb:


----------



## Galtonator

winger said:


> Crystal Light isn't available in the UK?


It is but a canister cost 5 quid


----------



## Galtonator

Last night did a back session

Reverse grip lat pulldowns

90kg x 6 rp 3 bit of body english

70kg x 10 2 drops much better form

t bar rows

60kg x 12

60kg x 11

deads

160kg x 8

160kg x 7

dumbell rows as a young lady was on the row machine

42kg x 8

42kg x 10

seated ex bar shrug

80kg x 12

80kg x 11

did a bit more lower abs as i didn't hit them much the night before


----------



## Team1

How much ab work you doing Galtster and what do you hope it to achieve?

I aint been doing any at all...besides one day where i trained for the sake of it cos i had nothing else on and did some bits n bobs


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Nice progress Galt, keep it going mate.


----------



## Galtonator

Rab Just trying to thicken my abs as they are not very visable

Friday did a leg session

Lying hammie curls

4 working sets upping the weight each time last set a drop

sldl

2 feel sets

140kg x 8

140kg x 10 ds 100kg x6

leg press

3 working sets

200kg x 20 280kg x 13 340kg x 15

had a small problem that if i position the seat back to allow more rom i cant unlock the plate but if i have it forward i feel i'm missing some range of motion

squats

100kg x 12

100kg x 15

140kg x 7

leg ext

70kg x 11 2 drop

55kg x 9 zero mometum really slow

Then met with the lady who is helping me as well. She is the ex wife of the chap who is doing my diet but they still get on. She walked my through some poses and checked my condition. Then rushed of to get on the sunbed. Busy day.

Off work next week so will be training very early so I can spend the day with Jan. Im sure we will have a barney about the food, never mind she will get in the end lol


----------



## Team1

DO you think it wil make much difference to thickenss whilst doing your squats deads etc? Or are you just hedging your best,...kinda better to do it even if it doens achieve anything than to not do it an possibly miss out? seems to me like concentration curls for thickness after heavy barbell curls?

Saying this I did 3 token sets of abs after readign this yesterday mate :lol: made me feel like i was missing out haha


----------



## Galtonator

Just hedging my bets mate. If it helps then all good if not i've lost nothing as they only take a short period of time.

Abs are boring and hurt like hell so i just keep moving from one exercise to the next


----------



## MikeS

Galtonator said:


>


Glad to see you've stuck to the diet...looking better! keep going. . .


----------



## Galtonator

MikeS said:


> Glad to see you've stuck to the diet...looking better! keep going. . .


Thanks Mike looking forward to pushing on and getting ripped


----------



## Galtonator

Hamster said:


> Rachael Grice is the girl to buy it from in the UK....you will have to pay her by paypal.


Thank you:thumb:


----------



## jw007

Hamster said:


> Jeez J, your *not such a t0sser* after all are you, you must be coming up in the world if me and Glen agree with you :laugh:


 :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Yes I am:cursing: :cursing:

Im a roider, the biggest t0sser going









TBH, your coming up into world as Im far more knowledgeable than you both

As I know all about ROIDS too:tongue:


----------



## Galtonator

Last night did shoulders, bi and calves

smith front press

2 sets

seated dumbell laterals

2 sets

up right rows

2 sets

bent laterals on bench

2 sets

dumbel preachers

2 sets

barbel curls

2 sets

hammers

2 sets

seated dumbell calves

3 sets 30 reps each short rest periods

calf press

1 set one leg at a a time

1 set both legs triple drop

1 lg standing on smiths

2 sets

Trying to do 1 leg ata a time calf exercises for variety, Will take some getting used to


----------



## glen danbury

jw007 said:


> :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> Yes I am:cursing: :cursing:
> 
> Im a roider, the biggest t0sser going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TBH, your coming up into world as Im far more knowledgeable than you both
> 
> As I know all about ROIDS too:tongue:


maybe because we know we opt not to - its Ok to bow to our superiority:tongue:


----------



## Galtonator

Last night did back traps and abs

iso laterall pulldown

2 sets

cable row machine

2 sets

1 both arms at a a time 1 1 arm at a time

bent over rows

2 sets

deads

2 sets

seated dumbell shrugs

2 sets

abs

weighted leg raises and rope crunches 3 supersets

leg raises and crunches

Not listing weight as im not breaking any pbs at the point. Strength is still consistent so at least it's holding out


----------



## Simon m

Galtonator said:


> Last night did back traps and abs
> 
> iso laterall pulldown
> 
> 2 sets
> 
> cable row machine
> 
> 2 sets
> 
> 1 both arms at a a time 1 1 arm at a time
> 
> bent over rows
> 
> 2 sets
> 
> deads
> 
> 2 sets
> 
> seated dumbell shrugs
> 
> 2 sets
> 
> abs
> 
> weighted leg raises and rope crunches 3 supersets
> 
> leg raises and crunches
> 
> Not listing weight as im not breaking any pbs at the point. Strength is still consistent so at least it's holding out


Are you trying to break any, or are you purposely keeping weights constant?


----------



## Galtonator

still trying mate and i get a bit more here and there but nothing much is happening


----------



## Galtonator

Fridays leg session

seated hamstring curls

3 sets last to failure

lying hamstring curls

2 sets

romainian deads

3 sets adding weight each set

leg press

3 sets adding weight each set

front squats

2 sets

1 leg leg ext

2 sets pre leg

Got a look over by the chap and lady helping me. He said he was happy. Upped cardio to 45 mins 6 days a week. Dropped 2% and a little bit bf in the last 3 weeks. Gotta push really hard now


----------



## Galtonator

This weeks a little different schedule wise as i'm off work with the wife. Not doing much but get a nice break for only 4 days of leave

Today up at 6 in gym by 7

Chest tris and abs

15 deg dumbell flys

2 sets

15deg incline smiths bench

70kg + the bar whatever that is

1 set rest paused with a drop

flat press machine

2 sets last a drop

no rest

pec dec 1 set just sqeezing really slow

pushdowns

2 sets

over head dumbell ext

2 sets

no rest

rope pushdowns

1 set

45 mins cardio on x trainer

I was expecting a great deal of trouble getting going in this workout but it was fine. Gym was nice as quiet and i was as strong at 7am as i am at 7pm:rockon:


----------



## EDG301

Hi Galt, haven't posted on here much as too much uni work. However on my hols now so have finally caught up with everything. Your making good progress mate, everything is starting to come together now and ur looking alot more proportionate. Well done, keep plugging away!


----------



## Jacko89

Sorry i havnt been reading mate but keep it up. cant be long now can it?


----------



## Galtonator

12 weeks to go

Thanks chaps


----------



## Galtonator

So bright and early today I did the following

Shoulders, bis, traps calves

Smiths front press (not counting the bar which i think is 10kg)

40kg x 12 very easy

60kg x 8

60kg x 6 ds 40kg x4

seated laterals

16kg x 11

16kg x 9

cable laterals

2 sets

ssetted

bent cable laterals

2 sets

bent laterals on bench

2 sets

Preachers with dumbells

2 sets

ez bar curls

2 sets

rope hammers

triple drop sets

smiths shrugs

2 sets

straight to behind back shrug

1 set

calf press

2 sets

seated calves on smith ( blinking hurts my quads even with 2 pads)

2 sets

45 mins on x trainer

Hopefully this week will be another one where i hit my target. Eat out yesterday and had a chicken salad no dressing and going out tommorrow so will probably have the same or steak and a spud


----------



## Galtonator

Well up early doors again to train legs. Bit sceptical training legs this early but went ok

seated hammie curls

2 sets last a double drop

dumbell sldl

ss

lying db hamstring curls

Did that twice

leg ext

4 sets all 20 reps upping weight each set

pin leg press

2 sets 15 reps

smith squats

ss

lunges up to the bench

2 sets of these as well

That pretty much mullered me getting air in was an issue as all my reps were 12 or above today as my knee and back felt a bit stiff. I shall be sore tomorrow

Then did 45 mins on the x trainer.

Winchester yesterday was good. Went on a walking tour. Had chicken salad for lunch with no dressing. Must admit i'm looking forward to my cheatmeal on Saturday. Slow cooked lamb with garlic bread and some chocy


----------



## Galtonator

Well i'm back to work after having last week off. In a funny kind of way its nice to be back in the old routine. I stuck to my diet and everything last week but when at work i can just sit here and eat lol

Tom morrow i will be training with a guy who is doing the heavys at Bognor so should be painful lol


----------



## Team1

Will be good for you to train with someone bigger and have a good TP Galt. Keep you pushed on during the hard weeks

I dont know what id do without my TP some nights. Very handy for a slap to the back of the head


----------



## Galtonator

a good training partner is like gold dust. A bad one is just worse than useless. I had one once when he was there he was good but was always late and chatted to much. I cant talk after the first exercise my mouth don't work lol


----------



## Galtonator

Back last night

Went for more a contraction type workout and wanted to make sure i wasn't bouncing the weight about.

Chins

2 sets of 12 reps will add weight next time

bent over rows

3 sets adding weight each time

wanted to make sure i didn't bob up and down to much with these so my back took all the work load

straight arm pulldowns

ss

2 arm dumbell rows

2 sets

1 arm cable row machine

ss

vertical traction machine

2 sets

hyper extensions

2 sets

then did abs

all that took 45 mins so i had a good stretch and was done


----------



## Team1

Galtster. Ive been finding that when i feel like a "contraction type workout" its my brain tellin me im tired and hungry so dont train as heavy and hard

My brian sucks so i stick to the plan and ignore it.


----------



## Galtonator

I t was more to do with the fact that my back has not been getting sore in the right places. Thing like bent over rows had not been hitting the way they should. Today my back is sore. Can't do the same thing all the time


----------



## Simon m

Galtonator said:


> I t was more to do with the fact that my back has not been getting sore in the right places. Thing like bent over rows had not been hitting the way they should. Today my back is sore. Can't do the same thing all the time


I agree mate, you need some variety.

You could also add in some heavy rack deadlifts, and paused DB Rows


----------



## Galtonator

Last night trained legs with to heavy weights and winners of the BNBF novice class for the last two years. No pressure then lol

We started off with hammies

lying leg curls

1 20 rep warm up

2 workings sets

sldl (well more Romanian)

1 light ish

2 heavy

1 20 repper on the lying leg curl

quads

leg ext

1 warm up

2 heavy sets

1 leged leg press

2 heavy sets per leg

squats

1 warm up

2 heavy working sets

1 wide stance 10 reps

Must admit by this point i felt a cold sweat and a bit sick Wink

calves were

toes press

ss

heal raise on a platform no weight to failure

we did this 3 times

Well by the end of that lot i was feeling the pain. As i was giving way a good 10kg to these guys i did ok weight wise but they really get around quick which on squats really got me.

Glad i went along. Won't be a regular thing as i had to stay on at work and they wait around a bit for them. I stated the workout at the point i would be finishing normally. So got home at 8.30 by the time i had some food it was time for bed really.


----------



## Team1

Good mate. Do you good to train with some experienced guys as often as you can to see how they do things and get pushed on

I bet you worked harder than normal last night!!!


----------



## Galtonator

i wish they trained a bit earlier so i could make it more often. They were nice lads as well. It wasn't really the weight but the rest times that got me.Going to be doing more 1 leg ata time stuff as my left legs a bit smaller than my right.

The guy doing the heavys is looking spot on


----------



## dtlv

That sounds a nice leg workout Scott... have no doubt that you can easily hang with the more experienced guys as you're no slouch in the gym.

I love feeling a little sick after legs... well not at the time, lol, but a great sense of satisfaction afterwards!


----------



## Simon m

Galtonator said:


> i wish they trained a bit earlier so i could make it more often. They were nice lads as well. It wasn't really the weight but the rest times that got me.Going to be doing more 1 leg ata time stuff as my left legs a bit smaller than my right.
> 
> The guy doing the heavys is looking spot on


If you redcued your rest times, you'd probably get used to it quickly and you never know it might help with fat burning.

As Rab says, also worth trainig with those blokes to push you on as well.


----------



## Team1

Yep. I like training at the same time or with Weeman

And RS007. I feel the ever present and real potential

For sexual violence is worth the risk


----------



## Simon m

Team1 said:


> Yep. I like training at the same time or with Weeman
> 
> And RS007. I feel the ever present and real potential
> 
> For sexual violence is worth the risk


You should train with me and Alex - you'd be in a film as well:whistling:


----------



## dtlv

Simon m said:


> You should train with me and Alex - you'd be in a film as well:whistling:


I want a guest part in one of those vids... always thought It'd be cool to workout with you guys, but to get into one of those vids would be the pinnacle :thumb:


----------



## MikeS

Galtonator said:


> Last night trained legs with to heavy weights and winners of the BNBF novice class for the last two years. No pressure then lol
> 
> We started off with hammies
> 
> lying leg curls
> 
> 1 20 rep warm up
> 
> 2 workings sets
> 
> sldl (well more Romanian)
> 
> 1 light ish
> 
> 2 heavy
> 
> 1 20 repper on the lying leg curl
> 
> quads
> 
> leg ext
> 
> 1 warm up
> 
> 2 heavy sets
> 
> 1 leged leg press
> 
> 2 heavy sets per leg
> 
> squats
> 
> 1 warm up
> 
> 2 heavy working sets
> 
> 1 wide stance 10 reps
> 
> Must admit by this point i felt a cold sweat and a bit sick Wink
> 
> calves were
> 
> toes press
> 
> ss
> 
> heal raise on a platform no weight to failure
> 
> we did this 3 times
> 
> Well by the end of that lot i was feeling the pain. As i was giving way a good 10kg to these guys i did ok weight wise but they really get around quick which on squats really got me.
> 
> Glad i went along. Won't be a regular thing as i had to stay on at work and they wait around a bit for them. I stated the workout at the point i would be finishing normally. So got home at 8.30 by the time i had some food it was time for bed really.


Does everyone down your way train with such low volume?


----------



## Galtonator

Not everyone Mike. I think if you take a set to failure 1 or 2 sets is more than enough.

Fridays workout was chest and triceps

Incline flys

2 sets

incline dumbell press

2 sets

flat bench

2 sets last a drop

pushdowns

2 sets

overhead dumbell extension

2 sets

overhead cable ext

2 sets

Did abs and lots of stretching to get my legs back in action after Wednesday lol

Cardio is still 45 mins as my condition is improving every week. Will add a bit more cod as a a protein source on non training days to see if that helps a bit in the fat loss.

Also will be changing my split to

chest and arms

back and shoudlers

legs and abs

Everything will then get hit once a week. Also will add in more unilateral leg training to get my left and right leg more balanced.

Will send off my member ship form this week and need to get some trunks and tan. So much to think about


----------



## Simon m

Galt

Did you ever try FST 7 mate?


----------



## Galtonator

yes Si i did. It was ok nothing special. I prefer a 20 repper if i'm honest and lots of streching

Well the energy levels are dipping off as the week goes by but even when not dieting this happens.

Still on 45 mins cardio. Weight was static last week but my condition has improved so YODA said stick to it and let him know this week if I have a similar situation.

Tonight did back and shoulders

Warm up which is the same as ever 5 mins on x trainer and some rotator cuff stuff

Chins with a narrow grip

2 warm ups to get the blood flowing

2 sets with 10kg around my waist oh yes added weight first time every that i can get reps with weigth

bent over row

3 sets adding weight each set

deads

2 sets

pulldowns

20 reps

1arm dumbell rows

1set

shoudler press on smiths

2 warm ups

2 sets last set got a spot from a lad who i had to remind that he needed to pay attention, tosser Shocked

seated laterals

2 sets

bent laterals

2 sets

cable laterls

ss cable bent laterals

2 sets last a tripple drop on both ouch

that took 45 mins

then streched out

Feeling generally good things are really starting to change which is good as the comp is getting closer


----------



## Team1

How many weeks now mate?


----------



## dtlv

Galtonator said:


> 2 sets last set got a spot from a lad who i had to remind that he needed to pay attention, tosser Shocked


 :cursing: Having a spotter who isn't spotting can be more risky than not having a spotter I often think, especially when going heavy to failure.

Hope you reminded him what he needed to be doing suitably 'politely'... :death:


----------



## Galtonator

RAB 9 full weeks Monday and the rest of this week.

DTLV Not really doing polite at this moment in time. People are lucky to get anything out of me really. I only have nice things to say to Jan and my parents and her parents lol


----------



## Simon m

Galtonator said:


> RAB 9 full weeks Monday and the rest of this week.
> 
> DTLV Not really doing polite at this moment in time. People are lucky to get anything out of me really. I only have nice things to say to Jan and my parents and her parents lol


You should be nice to everybody mate - karma baby!


----------



## Galtonator

I just dont say much really mate. Not nice, not not nice just quite


----------



## Galtonator

Last night as part of my new split was chest and arms

flat flys

2 warm ups and stretching

2 sets to positve failure lost count of the reps on the first set as i was just concentrating on the form

incline bench

2 sets lasta drop

This bench is nearly a shoulder press it's so high but its stuck at this angle. Might see if i can wedge the flat becnh up to make a low incline

flat press machine

1 set 3 rest pauses

pushdowns

ss

cable curls

2 warm ups

2 propper sets

preacher curls with dumbels

2 sets

over head dumbell ext 2 dumbells at a a time

3 sets due to the first set being to light

hammers

2 sets

ss

reverse grip 1 arm psuhdowns

2 sets

Got that finshed i record time so added calves

toes press

2 warm ups

2 working sets

dumbell seated calves

ss

standing calves no weight

2 sets higher reps but they burn like hell

Today I have a had a nice treat of 6 canisters of crystal light from a rep at work.

Done me cardio so tonight is posing practice for half an hour and then collapse


----------



## Simon m

Scott

I agree with you re the incline bench. You've be better off with a flat bench with a couple of 20kg plates under, than the very high angle incline.


----------



## Galtonator

I have seen a few people dought me. I have read your posts on another forum. All I can say is THANK YOU you drive me on you focus my brain.There is a prize to be won. Dought me all you want but I will not quit . You know who you are


----------



## dixie normus

Happy Birthday mate!

Having a cheat meal to celebrate?


----------



## Galtonator

cheers dude going to Nandos

Still up at 6 am on the bike feel like a robot sometimes lol


----------



## dixie normus

Galtonator said:


> cheers dude going to Nandos
> 
> Still up at 6 am on the bike feel like a robot sometimes lol


must feel a bit easier with the lighter mornings?


----------



## chrisj28

Happy birthday mate dont let the doubters get you down


----------



## Galtonator

they drive me on even further


----------



## Jacko89

Happy birthday mate, enjoy your day. If you see me around tomorrow stop me and talk to me, i might only mumble back at you but still


----------



## Galtonator

I will mate. Will be nice to meet a few people


----------



## dtlv

Hey Scott, left you a happy birthday message on facebook but thought I'd drop in here with one too... so happy birthday.

Saw some pics of you on another forum and you are really looking good mate, the cardio sessions and gym work looks to be paying off.

Looks like you've got it all sorted and doing it right to me  :thumbup1:


----------



## Galtonator

I have some fantastic people behind me really great people


----------



## Galtonator

Dtlv thanks mate. Your a good chap. I'm putting in every once of work I have to, doing exactly as i'm told. Id rather do to much than not enough


----------



## Simon m

Galtonator said:


> I have seen a few people dought me. I have read your posts on another forum. All I can say is THANK YOU you drive me on you focus my brain.There is a prize to be won. Dought me all you want but I will not quit . You know who you are


I have said your training is crap I've also said that you've dieted really well and you're progressing well. I don't doubt you for a minute, I just know you could be even better if you improved your training.

I'll be in Bognor shouting for you and hoping that you win.


----------



## Team1

Happy Birthday Galt.

I agree with Simon...and i also have a lot in common with what you said about the people who doubt make the fire burn much more than compliments and smoke blowing up your **** will ever do.

People have doubted me ans are now changing their tune as im not far away now. That sh!t keep me going


----------



## Galtonator

Sorry about not updating much. Just had a really nice weekend out and about and playing my new wii Grin

Friday did legs

seated hammies

2 warm ups

2 sets

lying hammies

2 sets lasta drop

sldl

2 heavy sets

Quads

legs ext

2 warm ups

2 sets last a mega tripple drop wich burned like merry hell

leg press

bit of a change

3 sets

40 reps

30 reps

20 reps

squats

2 sets

then abs

Saturday was my birthday which Jan made really nice, Sunday went to the ukfbb show in Pompy and today off work and had some active release kind of therapy thing which was stupidly painful Sad


----------



## Simon m

What areas did the active release therapist work on?


----------



## Galtonator

He used the propper names but i can't remember those!!

My traps, lower back into my hip on both sides and my shoudlers. I can honestly say i have never quite felt pain like it


----------



## EDG301

Hey Galt, saw you at the South Coast yesterday. Didn't get a chance to say hi as was helping mate compete, but well done on the progress. Seems like you've really dropped the bodyfat.


----------



## Galtonator

I think I saw you to mate but when you see people in "real" life its sometimes hard to be sure. Thanks mate appreciated a lot


----------



## Galtonator

Last night did back traps and shoudlers

chins

2 warm ups

2 sets

really fancy having a go at these with 20kg around me just to see what I get

bent over row

3 sets

deads

2 sets

one was 12 reps the other heavier for 7 reps

lat pulldowns

ss

straight arm pulldowns

2 sets both high reps

seated shoulder press machine

2 warm ups

2 sets

seated laterals

2 sets

last a drop

bent laterals

2 sets

cable laterals

ss

face pulls

2 sets

I have had my carbs dropped by 1/4 which isnt a problem in any way. I dont really like eating carbs much anyway unless it's fruit or chocolate and i'm not allowed either of those Grin

Lets see what tonights session brings


----------



## Simon m

Galt

I might be wrong but I thought that shorter people shouldn't try to increase the size of their traps as it can make them look more blocky - I think that this is something that Gironda used to say, but that was 30 years back - I'm so old!!!


----------



## Haimer

Didn't want to side track on DBs journal so posting here!

Was good to meet you and your missus at the Portsmouth mate, did you have a good day?

Hope all is well!


----------



## Galtonator

Simon Just trying for overall balance really. Well as best as I can lol

Haimer Nice to meet you to mate and your little lady and mate. Yes we had a good day thank you. We went at about half 8 as tiredness was hitting me.


----------



## Galtonator

last night i did chest and arms

To be honest it was a really poor workout. I had no power. Tried everthing to get some anger going to fire though but my ass was dragging. Never mind. Going to try push,pull,legs next week as thats not been tried for a while. Not going to post the workout as it was just pish


----------



## Simon m

Galtonator said:


> last night i did chest and arms
> 
> To be honest it was a really poor workout. I had no power. Tried everthing to get some anger going to fire though but my ass was dragging. Never mind. Going to try push,pull,legs next week as thats not been tried for a while. Not going to post the workout as it was just pish


Good idea to freshen up the training. How about some supersets for a chnage?


----------



## Team1

God help you in 4 or 5 weeks time Galt if thats happening now :lol:


----------



## Galtonator

just an off day mate. I feel fine generally. Decent energy levels really considering


----------



## dtlv

Galtonator said:


> last night i did chest and arms
> 
> To be honest it was a really poor workout. I had no power. Tried everthing to get some anger going to fire though but my ass was dragging. Never mind. Going to try push,pull,legs next week as thats not been tried for a while. Not going to post the workout as it was just pish


Is weird how those workouts can happen sometimes... is almost like the CNS doesn't wake up. Just a one off am sure


----------



## Galtonator

**** happens mate lol


----------



## Galtonator

Friday was as always legs

Started of with

lying hamstring curls

2 sets

dumbell sldl with toes on plates

3 sets upping weight each time

leg ext

2 high rep warm ups

2 sets

leg press

two sets 1 legged

1 set of 50 reps with both legs burned a bit

fronts

2 sets

abs

rope crunches

ss

leg raises

3 sets

Did the usual stretching after

My prep man and lady are happy with the progress and my Christmas tree is coming through blimey. Weekly check ups with him now so this may mean weekly pain with added cardio and food id imagine 2 more weeks of cheat meals so better make them good ones Grin


----------



## Team1

Dtlv74 said:


> Is weird how those workouts can happen sometimes... is almost like the CNS doesn't wake up. Just a one off am sure


Its ghayness trying to simmer to the surface mate. Trust me i know all about ghayness, and when it tries to simmer to the surface whilst trianing you have to bottle it up realt tight by clenching your ar3e cheeks together....and then finish the workout man style moving big weights and not poofing out goign light

then when you get home let out said bottled ghayness from the clenched ar3e cheeks online to folk on bodybuilding forums such as UKM and ESN


----------



## Galtonator

Doing a different split this week. Thats how i roll Grin

Back and biceps

chins

2warm ups

2 working

barbell rows

1 15 repper really contracting

2 working sets

deads

2 working

1 arm machine rows

1 working sets

same machine 2 arms really contracting

1 set

dumbell shrugs

2 sets

preacher curls with db

ss

ez curls

2 sets

hammers with dumbells

2 sets

some abs and thats it


----------



## MikeS

how you lookin?


----------



## Galtonator

SEXY lol

This seem to be going ok. I will have to see what Rich says on Friday but i seem to have a flap about Wednesay then by Thursday i look, or think i look ok. Funny old game this.

last night was push (chest,shoulders,tri)

incline db press

2 warm ups

2 working

flat bench

2 working

flat fly

2 sets

smiths front

1 warm up as already warm from chest

2 sets

seated laterals

2 working

bent laterals with forehead on bench

2 sets

pushdowns

2 warm ups

2 sets

overhead dumbell ext

2 sets

jh press on smiths

2 sets

did a bit of abs after

feeling pretty ok at the moment


----------



## bbkam

Yo Galt, good luck with the show man, i'll be there to support you, also going to check out the competition from the Junior Class, am gonna compete in it next year! Good luck with the whole thing!


----------



## Galtonator

cheers dude

A bit on the late side but on Friday I did legs

seated hamstring curls

3 sets

laying hamstring curls

3 sets should have been 2 but i got the weight wrong

sldl

2 heavy sets

leg press

2 workings sets

leg ext

2 working sets

smiths squat some one was hogging the rack

2 sets

calf press

2 sets

ss

standing heel raises

Had a meeting with the chap and chapess who are helping me on Friday. Few little changes but nothing major. Think i need shares in a chicken farm Grin

Got a niggle in my shoulder but should be fine as its just a bit sore. Not much more to report apart from really having problems posing my abs, but i'm working on it


----------



## Team1

Try this Galt....feel as if when you squeeze your abs your pulling in your meat and two veg. It seems to help folk with this problem get it right


----------



## Galtonator

Cheers Rab that works a treat

No much to report. Cardio done and doing push tonight. See how the shoulder is today, will make sure it's fully warm before doing anything silly.

Jan trimmed off most of my leg hair at the weekend with clippers so i'm cold today without my furry coat


----------



## Galtonator

thins week i have put my weekest muscles first which is push

Started off with

incline dumbell press

ss

incline fly

2 sets

pec dec

ss

flat press amchine

2 sets

the flat bench really is not kind on my right shoulder so i will stay clear

tri set front raises,lateral rasies and bent laterals

2 sets

machine press

2 sets

cable laterals

ss

bent cable laterals

2sets

pushdowns with rope

ss

overhead cable ext

2 sets

skull crushers on slight incline

ss

kickbacks

2 supersets

Then did some abs

That workout was pump tastic. Still reasonable in strength, but the blood flow and change of pace was really good. Going to do the same kind of thing of all muscles this week then go back to heavy straight sets next week and do alternate weeks like that


----------



## Galtonator

Lat night did back traps and bis so pull

wide is pulldowns

ss

straight arm pulldowns

2 sets

2 arm dumbell rows

ss

low pully row

2 sets

2 sets hyperextensions

2 sets smith shrugs

cable curls

ss reverse cable curls

incline dumbell curls

ss

hammers

Then did some abs

Nice little workout strength was ok and it was good to work the muscle in different ways. Was a little tired after the session but thats to be expected as i'm up at 4.45 am and id be tired getting up then if i wasn't dieting Grin

I feel generally pretty good. Decent amounts of energy aprat from my usuall lul at 2 ish which i get anyway


----------



## Galtonator

Today was legs and check up day with the boss man

Legs was

leg ext

ss

lying hammie curls

2 sets reps above 10

leg press 45 deg

ss

dumbell sldl

2 sets

high reps 30+ on leg press 20+ on sldl

front squats

3 sets 30 secs rest

calf press

ss

seated calf on smiths

Nice workout hard getting air in but a nice change all the same.

Check up went well Grin


----------



## Galtonator

in a change from the norm i trained Monday night. Expecting it to be rammed but it was ok.

Push workou

incline bench

2 warm ups

2 working sets

1 notch incline dumbell bench

2 sets

dips

2 sets

seated dumbell press

1 warm up

2sets

seated laterals

2 sets

bent laterals

2 sets

pushdowns with v bar

2 warm ups

2 sets

cb bench

2 sets

overhead dumbell

2 sets

abs were rope crunches and leg raises with a dumbbell in between my feet on a bench

Jan tana should come this week so with that I sorted. I have got everything sorted nice and early so the last 4-5 weeks can be stress free as possible. I have started removing body hair once a week to get my skin used to it.

Jan is out on Saturday so i plan to spend a good few hours doing my posing practice and routine. Right shoudler is still sore so I have had to bite the bullet and get a sports massage booked


----------



## Team1

Galt. dont be ****d with the pad for jan tana. buy a wee roller tray for it..know the ones u use for glossing...the mini roller and trays?

make a better job mate and wil get you darker and non streaky


----------



## Galtonator

DID you get the liquid? I have ordered the mouse as the bnbf do a special price for members


----------



## Jacko89

x2 on what Team1 said, the pad was rubbish, it soaked up more than it put on my body. I used the mouse and it went on better with a glove on my Mrs's hand


----------



## Galtonator

what glove did you use mate? rubber? leather lol


----------



## Jacko89

One with studs on :lol:

Seriously though about 10 rubber gloves by the time we finished. The cheap nasty thin ones.


----------



## Galtonator

NICE:thumb:

Thanks dude i will get some. I think they are latex ones


----------



## Jacko89

Yeh they could be actually, they have like a thin layer on talc on the inside so they slip on easily :whistling:


----------



## Galtonator

i think i can get hold of those


----------



## OJay

U can get them at makros mate when you get more meat failing that pharmacies will prob do latex gloves


----------



## Galtonator

cheers Ollie I think the wife can get them from work as she works in a docs

f soreness is anything to go by last nights workout was a corker

close grip chins

2 warms ups

2 sets manged to get 6 reps with 20kg round me now thats very good for me

Bent over rows

2 sets

deads

2 sets

bar shrugs

2 sets

dumbell rows

2 sets

alternate dumbel curls

2 warm ups

2 sets

hammers across the body

2 sets

straight bar curls

2 sets

seated calves on the smiths

3 sets 10 secs rest in between each set

toes press

1 sets staright

last sets a quadduplie drop

Adding calves on made the workout about 10 mins over the usual hour i like to keep inside but doing them with quads and hamms just didn't hit them properly. Also the smiths at the more mainstream gym has closer notches so is better for seated raises


----------



## Team1

Agree mate. For me, trying to do quads, hams and alfs in the one workout is impossible to do properly.


----------



## Galtonator

cheers mate

Friday I did legs

Seated Hamstring curls

2 warm ups

3 sets with minimal rest

I love the feeling of this machine really good contraction

Sldl

2 sets

lying hamstring curls

2 sets

Leg etx

2 warm ups

2 sets

1 "set" one legged swapping from one leg to the next 4 times so really 4 sets

squats

3 sets

legs press

2 flippin heavy sets

Then just 5 mins of abs and strached loads

Things are going well and the boss man is happy as i'm doing as i'm told Grin

Today had a sports massage and a sunbed Grin


----------



## Simon m

Has you physique changed much Scot and are you still on target?


----------



## Galtonator

i have changed loads my waist has all bit disapeared and i have veins all over the place. 5 weeks to go


----------



## Team1

Good Stuff mate. No going back now. Just gotta keep focused to get the last few pun of crap off

Head down **** up


----------



## Simon m

Galtonator said:


> i have changed loads my waist has all bit disapeared and i have veins all over the place. 5 weeks to go


Good stuff mate, I'm looking forward to your show. I'kll bring my video camera and SLR


----------



## Galtonator

Hope you get some good pics Simon. I might have to get some off you!!

Had a nice weekend. Sports massage on Saturday. God almighty i was brusied to hell. I had lots of knots that had to be set free and today is the first day i'm pain free from the massage. Hoping to have one the week before the comp so i'm free moving and at my best.

Had my cardio upped by 30 mins pm which was a walk last night. I was tired and hungry after but it was nice to be outside after being inside all day.Gym nights i will do the cv in the gym. Starting to feel a bit more grumpy generally but really trying to be good to my wife


----------



## Galtonator

last night was pull

lat pulldowns

3 sets 30 secs rest upped the weight each time

low row machine

1 set 12

1 sets 11 2 drops really sqeezing the reps on the drop

dumbell pullovers

ss

bent over cable rows

2 times

hyper ext

3 sets

smiths shrug

2 sets

cable curls

ss

reverser cable curls

2 times

dumbell preachers

ss

ez bar curls

2 times

abs and cardio to finish

Really like the heavy week and then more volume pump week approach. Next week will be heavy. Then for the last 2 weeks of training I will just go for the feel really. Aint doing anything silly close to the show just want to keep the blood flowing through.

Felt good last night veins all over the shop Shocked


----------



## defdaz

Hey Galt, I love how calm you appear to be! 

Sounds like you are really progressing nicely, are you pleased you decided to compete / suffer? :lol:


----------



## Galtonator

I am pretty calm about it really. The 2 people helping me are spot on. I am doing everything they ask. I have membership,entry,trunks and tan all sorted. Got my routine 75% done just need the transitions ironed out. My only real issues are i'm tired a lot and hungry a lot which makes me a bit grumpy and i feel sorry for my wife.

It was not or never really competing wise. Im 31 in a really good marriage, job is stable and home life is good so it's the ideal time. I will change jobs after but for now this is good enough. Only three propper weeks of training remain after this one. The last week will be playing around with carbs etc or so i'm told lol


----------



## Simon m

Galtonator said:


> I am pretty calm about it really. The 2 people helping me are spot on. I am doing everything they ask. I have membership,entry,trunks and tan all sorted. Got my routine 75% done just need the transitions ironed out. My only real issues are i'm tired a lot and hungry a lot which makes me a bit grumpy and i feel sorry for my wife.
> 
> It was not or never really competing wise. Im 31 in a really good marriage, job is stable and home life is good so it's the ideal time. I will change jobs after but for now this is good enough. Only three propper weeks of training remain after this one. The last week will be playing around with carbs etc or so i'm told lol


Good stuff Scott.

Are you sleeping well?


----------



## Galtonator

cheers Simon

Yes like a log.Not even getting up for the toilet


----------



## Simon m

Galtonator said:


> cheers Simon
> 
> Yes like a log.Not even getting up for the toilet


 That's great, that means that cortisol is under control


----------



## Galtonator

after I posted that last night I didn't have a fantastic nights sleep last night and feel like an emotional wreck today. Completely shot to bits.

However if this was easy everyone would do it and I have come so far now. Looking forward to a weekend with the wife and a lie in on Sunday


----------



## Team1

Go have a cry in the toilets and feel sorry for yourself for a while.

Part n Parcel mate :lol: Yoru gonna have a few more days like that


----------



## defdaz

I feel for you mate. I've been sleeping badly for a while now, really screws you up! I must have gone to the loo four times last night. Can't wait to see the pics from your comp, bet the transformation is going to be amazing. :thumb:


----------



## Galtonator

had a good chat with my prep lady who told me this is normal so time to get head out of ****


----------



## RACK

You'll shed a lot more tears mate, I cried loads and I'm a proper alpha 

Not long to go now!!!


----------



## Galtonator

cheers dude i feel like a woman on her period lol


----------



## RACK

That's exactly the feeling I had mate. It will pass but seems to last forever at the time


----------



## dtlv

Galtonator said:


> after I posted that last night I didn't have a fantastic nights sleep last night and feel like an emotional wreck today. Completely shot to bits.
> 
> However if this was easy everyone would do it and I have come so far now. Looking forward to a weekend with the wife and a lie in on Sunday


Calorie restriction in combo with just one nights bad sleep is a horrid one... has a massive downer effect on mood that just can't be overestimated.

Just try and remind yourself that you extreme 'having a period' style emotional swings are purely elated to temporary dietary and hormonal status, and that the emotional weakness you feel isn't really 'you'.


----------



## Jacko89

Not long now Galt.

Getting a massage in the last week might not be a such a good idea, the trauma to the skin and tissue might make you appear watery on the surface. This isn't a definate but from experience massaging clients i'd say it would.

Re the sleep i only struggled in the last week but on the emotion front, one day my girlfriend was joking with me and i just burst out crying like a complete gay lol. That was the only time though but cryign is good for you, i felt a ton better after


----------



## Galtonator

well feeling alot more like myself now. What a morning that was. I can deal with the physical stuff like being tired and hungry but no one told me i'd a mess emotionally as a well


----------



## glen danbury

stick with it mate - not long now (four weeks?)


----------



## dtlv

Galtonator said:


> well feeling alot more like myself now. What a morning that was. I can deal with the physical stuff like being tired and hungry but no one told me i'd a mess emotionally as a well


just a blip am sure... all in all this is one of the most laid back (but still taking it seriously) pre contest journals I've ever read :thumbup1:


----------



## Galtonator

glen danbury said:


> stick with it mate - not long now (four weeks?)


your right Glen 4 weeks isnt long but it seems like an eternity at the moment. Never mind been dieting since Feb so this last bit is nothing really compared to how far I have traveled


----------



## Galtonator

Dtlv74 said:


> just a blip am sure... all in all this is one of the most laid back (but still taking it seriously) pre contest journals I've ever read :thumbup1:


I'm trying to stay level headed about the whole thing really. For the reason i posted a few posted back. However today really came up on me from no where not expecting it at all. Now I know the signs and that it's normal next time might be a bit better. I know it will pass but i felt like my world was ending. What a tosser:thumb:


----------



## dtlv

Not a tosser mate - just human!

You should see me when I'm down and depressed... the word 'pathetic' doesn't even come close!!


----------



## DB

the tiredness and physical fatigue is the easy bit!

The mind is where its fcuked up imo!!

chin up dude


----------



## OJay

welcome to contest prep scott!

im 5 weeks out....exhaust fell off tonight on my car ive had for a week at the same time my step dads dad is in hospital and has been taken back in intensive care.

it all adds up and is not what is needed but its times like these that seperate the weak from the head strong


----------



## Team1

I only got upset the last few weeks as i felt bad for what i was puting my missus through because of my own persuit, while she was having a hard time with things herself Was close to chucking it infact for this reason about 1 week before the first show.

Truth is Scott. the last 4 weeks is gonna drag mate. and wil be ****....but as i was told...the ****ter you feel the last week or two the better you will look on the day.

keep working as hard as you can mate so that you can step up there peeled to the bone. no going back now.


----------



## Galtonator

OJay said:


> welcome to contest prep scott!
> 
> im 5 weeks out....exhaust fell off tonight on my car ive had for a week at the same time my step dads dad is in hospital and has been taken back in intensive care.
> 
> it all adds up and is not what is needed but its times like these that seperate the weak from the head strong


Thanks for popping in Ollie. I hope your step dad will be ok? Things like your Exhaust falling off your car would normally be a problem you would sort out but when prepping it becomes a massive issue.

The down times are just the old head saying I dont like what your doing to me.


----------



## Galtonator

Team1 said:


> I only got upset the last few weeks as i felt bad for what i was puting my missus through because of my own persuit, while she was having a hard time with things herself Was close to chucking it infact for this reason about 1 week before the first show.
> 
> Truth is Scott. the last 4 weeks is gonna drag mate. and wil be ****....but as i was told...the ****ter you feel the last week or two the better you will look on the day.
> 
> keep working as hard as you can mate so that you can step up there peeled to the bone. no going back now.


Thats exactly my problem mate. My wife really is the rock behind all this and she is suffering as well as me and I really didn't want that to happen but it's inevitable. I am making a real effort to make the next few weeks as nice as possible for her and as long as I do what I have to do I don't see why we can't go for walks or sit outside a pub in the sun.

In reality on Monday I have 3 tiny little weeks of training and cardio, thats all then the last week will be fine tuning. I have a great set of people behind me even my Mum has said how proud she is of me sticking to it so I'm not letting her down or the people that have prepped me for free from the start. Id have paid a huge amount of cash for what they have done for me. I think there will be some big gifts being purchased for some very special people


----------



## Simon m

Well done Scott, sounds like hard work, but nothing good ever came easy.


----------



## glen danbury

you will have memories and pics that last a life time and will have done something that many want to but never have the balls to do

stick with it mate as the day will be worth it i am sure:thumb:


----------



## defdaz

Galtonator said:


> Thats exactly my problem mate. My wife really is the rock behind all this and she is suffering as well as me and I really didn't want that to happen but it's inevitable. I am making a real effort to make the next few weeks as nice as possible for her and as long as I do what I have to do I don't see why we can't go for walks or sit outside a pub in the sun.
> 
> In reality on Monday I have 3 tiny little weeks of training and cardio, thats all then the last week will be fine tuning. I have a great set of people behind me even my Mum has said how proud she is of me sticking to it so I'm not letting her down or the people that have prepped me for free from the start. Id have paid a huge amount of cash for what they have done for me. I think there will be some big gifts being purchased for some very special people


Aww, you sound like a top bloke mate! :beer: Bless your mum too, and your wife. Family and friends is where the real meaning of life is hey. You're doing so well Galt, one day at a time and you'll soon be up there on that stage kicking some! :cool2:


----------



## Galtonator

Today I have a leg session and 30 mins cardio remaining after my hour cardio this am. Still up and down today but hey ho. Finish work at 1ish so thats good.Got a meeting with the prep duo later so maybe they can help sort me out. Good weekend to come, what with the sunshine and starting our bathroom renovations which we will be painting over the bank holiday.


----------



## Galtonator

I must admit the one thing that would make me stop this prep would be if my wife said she couldn't take it anymore. That would break me but other than that i'm not stopping


----------



## Team1

If it was easy every toss pot would be doing it, but they aint!


----------



## rs007

Galtonator said:


> I must admit the one thing that would make me stop this prep would be if my wife said she couldn't take it anymore. That would break me but other than that i'm not stopping


Ditto mate, I completely get you with that. Honestly without a word of a lie, more than any other prep I have done, mine has took me be the hand in this prep, led me through, held me up at times (almost literally), kicked my ar$e when I have needed it, made me think twice when I am about to give in and eat jelly babies or whatever...

How do I thank her?

I leave everything at my ar$e for her to tidy up because I am exhausted, give her one word answers because can't think straight enough to string audible sentences.

I'm with you mate, gotta make it up to her after this somehow, with my extremely limited funds that will be interesting right enough lol.

Stick in mate tho, I mean, way I am thinking after my low point the other day, what sort of slap in the face would it be to her, if you went this far, putting her through it too, and then never saw it through...


----------



## Galtonator

rs007 said:


> Ditto mate, I completely get you with that. Honestly without a word of a lie, more than any other prep I have done, mine has took me be the hand in this prep, led me through, held me up at times (almost literally), kicked my ar$e when I have needed it, made me think twice when I am about to give in and eat jelly babies or whatever...
> 
> How do I thank her?
> 
> I leave everything at my ar$e for her to tidy up because I am exhausted, give her one word answers because can't think straight enough to string audible sentences.
> 
> I'm with you mate, gotta make it up to her after this somehow, with my extremely limited funds that will be interesting right enough lol.
> 
> Good women are very hard to find. I think the best way that I can find to thank Jan will be for her to have a normal life back and for me to have more that two topics of conversation, work (which I hate) and the prep. She will also get some nice meals out and some gifts:cool2:
> 
> Stick in mate tho, I mean, way I am thinking after my low point the other day, what sort of slap in the face would it be to her, if you went this far, putting her through it too, and then never saw it through...


----------



## Galtonator

Good women are very hard to find. I think the best way that I can find to thank Jan will be for her to have a normal life back and for me to have more that two topics of conversation, work (which I hate) and the prep. She will also get some nice meals out and some gifts


----------



## rs007

Galtonator said:


> Good women are very hard to find. I think the best way that I can find to thank Jan will be for her to have a normal life back and for me to have more that two topics of conversation, work (which I hate) and the prep. She will also get some nice meals out and some gifts


That sounds like a great plan mate :thumbup1:

A return to normality I think is key.

Min was trianing in the gym, then I kinda abandoned her because I got too tired to be in there all the time with my training and hers... I mgiht shift emphasis to her training, help her toward her goals for a while.

Suppose it depends if I sign up to any more shows :lol:

We are suckers for punishment in this game I'm telling you!!!


----------



## Galtonator

I can honestly say if I feel like this for the next 4 weeks I will never do another show for as long as i walk this earth. Even if it meant earning a million quid. I hate feeling so low


----------



## rs007

Galtonator said:


> I can honestly say if I feel like this for the next 4 weeks I will never do another show for as long as i walk this earth. Even if it meant earning a million quid. I hate feeling so low


Again mate, if it helps, I - and many others on here who have been through it - sympathise because we know exactly how you feel.

Hell even Paul Scarborough, a veteran to competition, said in my journal that he is having a very rough time of it at the moment.

I myself had a major episode (documented in journal, don't know if you read) a couple of days ago, lowest I have felt ever on a prep.

But something happens after you ahve been on stage, although I can't remember it when I feel low, I know it exists. It's like it makes you forget about all the hard stuff, ya know? Doesn't make up for it, just makes it all seem like it happened to someone else.

Obviously its nothing like as important, but I guess it is similar to women who have kids? Going through the pregnancy, they swear they won't ever have another, so on so on. Couple of years later, they are firign out another one, because once the baby is born, it kinda makes all the pain go away maybe?

I'm possibly just talking sh1t - but anyway, I doubt this will be your last show mate, regardless of how you feel right now


----------



## hilly

stick with it mate 3 weeks is nothing after all of this. I am 2 days out now after 16 weeks of dieting and my head has bene up my **** for weeks. it will all be worth it in the end.


----------



## Galtonator

Ramsey your helping mate. I know what your saying makes sense. And maybe I could put myself through this again but not Jan. She said last night that she is suffering as well but won't say because i have enough to deal with.

Hilly thanks for popping in. How the hell have you kept it together? I know the end is worth it. Just take each day as it comes?


----------



## hilly

yeh mate a day at a time its gets tough but u have to think of the time already invested


----------



## rs007

Each day as it comes - is the only way once you get into the hurt locker stages :lol:

As you are obviously experiencing, you get bad days, and even worse days.

The bad days are a god send


----------



## Galtonator

I'm back in the game ladies and gents. Doing a few normal things with the wife and a good chat from the prep duo has sorted me out. Even their daughter wanted to see me pose, how the hell could i let down my first fan!!!!! Have a good weekend folks and thanks for the support


----------



## Team1

get us up a wee snap galt


----------



## dtlv

Galtonator said:


> I'm back in the game ladies and gents. Doing a few normal things with the wife and a good chat from the prep duo has sorted me out. Even their daughter wanted to see me pose, how the hell could i let down my first fan!!!!! Have a good weekend folks and thanks for the support


Nice - can't beat time with loved ones to reset and recharge.

You've got a few supporters glat... been waiting for you to get on stage since the MP days!

Like Rab says it would be good to see a recent pic or two if you have one...


----------



## Galtonator




----------



## Galtonator

There you go no legs as they are my secret weapon lol


----------



## dtlv

haha, keeping the legs hidden... Galts WMD!

Looking lean and with nice shape... definitely looks to be on target. How you finding putting your posing routine together?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Big improvement Galt, almost there now keep it up mate.


----------



## ParaManiac

Looking fantastic Scott,very well done.


----------



## Simon m

Looking hench Scott - great stuff mate


----------



## Jacko89

Looking lean mate keep it up not long to go now!


----------



## defdaz

WTF! AWESOME! Massive, massive difference and there's a lot of people who get on stage in a lot worse condition than you're already in! Huge huge congrats mate, keep going, amazing job! :thumb:


----------



## Galtonator

defdaz said:


> WTF! AWESOME! Massive, massive difference and there's a lot of people who get on stage in a lot worse condition than you're already in! Huge huge congrats mate, keep going, amazing job! :thumb:


Thank you. Really means a lot. Lightweights is a tuff class so gotta bring a decent package:thumbup1:


----------



## dixie normus

whatever your 'prep guy' has been doing with you is certainly working mate! Well done for seeing it through. Not long now:thumb:


----------



## Galtonator

the prep guy and girl are an awsome combination. My head as always is the weak link but as long as we can keep that from ballsing things up we should be ok fingers cross.

Dtlv sorry didn't answer your routine question. BNBF this year is 60 seconds so i'm not doing much flash, just hutting a few good shots and not falling over lol


----------



## Paul1990

look superb mate, great transformation


----------



## FATBOY

wow massive changes buddy you look like a differnt person


----------



## winger

Looking good mate, impressive! :thumbup1:


----------



## Galtonator

thanks you folks really means a lot to me . Enjoyed some sun today so feeling nice and warm


----------



## leonface

awesome work mate, keep it up!!


----------



## Gym-pig

Bloody hell Galt !!!

Looking brilliant !!


----------



## Galtonator

Well back at work today. The head problems seem to come when I'm on my own away from people. I guess i think to much lol Although the wife would probably disagree.

I think distraction is the best cure so radio on and head down


----------



## Gym Bunny

Fücking hell that's an improvement and a half Galt! Serious kudos to you on your progress.


----------



## Galtonator

Thank you GB. I have spent a lot of time on the bike over the last 5 months lol

I must admit this last bit should be like nothing in comparison but as so many have said its the toughest bit.

Hope show day is like today. The weather is amazing


----------



## roadz

Massive improvement as everyone else has said and you look about 10 years younger as well lol


----------



## Galtonator

looking younger blimey. Might be worth all the pain after all lol

Feel really good an positive today. Hope that my falling part will stay at bay now at least untill the last week.

I have 3 workouts this week which is will be just normal, straight sets, reasonable heavy. But the next two weeks i will be sensible add in drop sets etc then the last week will be whatever im told to do lol


----------



## Galtonator

LAST night i did back biceps and abs.

Nothing really to write home about

3 sets each of

chins

bent over rows

deads

alt dumbell curls

hammers

concentration curls

then 30 mins on the stepper

Even since i have started this extra evening 30 mins cardio i have been an emotional wreck. I guess its just tipped me over the edge energy wise. Must admit my body is really changing day by day.Its not so bad been up and down if it's working imagine what id been like if it wasn't Grin


----------



## Simon m

Galt,

Just tick the days off the calendar. One day at a time mate. Keep strong.


----------



## Galtonator

Good plan Simon

As of next Monday i have 2 propper weeks to go as the last week will be depletion and loading so food etc will be different can't belive im looking forward to spuds and bananas lol


----------



## Galtonator

Nice quick paced workout last night. Last heavy push one

shoudler press using bench press so no back support 3 sets

incline press 3 sets

flat dumbell 3 sets

flys 3 sets

laterals 2 sets

rear laterals 3 sets

pushdowns 4 sets

overhead dumebll ext 3 sets

cgbp 3 sets

calves press 3 sets

seated calves on smiths 3 sets 10 secs rest between each

Not sure why i started with the shoulder press but for some reason i did lol

All in all im still strongish not a total wimp but nothing amazing.

Changes are happening every single day. I can see little bits looking better

Brain update: not bad but the highs are higher and the lows are lower but they only last 5 mins before i put the radio on and concentarte on something else like painting the bathroom this weekend. Can you belive i'm doing the ceiling


----------



## defdaz

Keep it up Galt, top man! Painting the ceiling is going to buuuuuuuuurrrrn!!! :thumb:


----------



## Galtonator

THANKS MATE yes it will hurt but so worth it when the heated towel rail gets fitted a couple of weeks. I must admit knowing that i have two more weeks before depletion and loading happens is good. the count down begins on Tuesday


----------



## Simon m

Galtonator said:


> Can you belive i'm doing the ceiling


 nor can I, as you're so short, I hope you have a tall ladder!


----------



## defdaz

Simon m said:


> nor can I, as you're so short, I hope you have a tall ladder!


 :lol: :laugh: Ouch!

Countdown begins on Tuesday? Is Carole back?!


----------



## Galtonator

Simon has hit the nail on the head lol however i still the tallest in my house

Tuesday is the month that my shows in so i feel i can start ticking off the days then. Havent watched countdown in years is it still on?

My wife has come up with an interesting idea regarding my dodgy brain. I feel fine out of work. Positive,motivated all good stuff but once i'm at work i get really negative about everything. SO the problem ain't the diet its the job lol


----------



## defdaz

Snap! I'm fine, go to work, massive headache all day. Leave work - fine! Office work... we just weren't designed for it... still thinking of changing jobs after the comp?

Crickey yeah, next month is THE month! Excited for you mate... :thumb:


----------



## Galtonator

it's more than thinking mate. I even know the agaency i'm going with lol

Office work is poo unless you have the right people!!!


----------



## Galtonator

Hello just been painting the bathroom ceiling. Nearly killed me lol

did legs yesterday

leg ext

ham curls

3 supersets

really like doing this first as it gets everything nice and warm

sldl

3 sets

squats

5 sets

pin leg press

2 sets

leg ext and seated hamstring curls

just did a couple of sets to sqeeze a bit more blood through

They had a new floor fitted for squats which was really nice.


----------



## Galtonator

hello mate i'm tired but other than that good.

I feel ok emotionally outside of work. Really positive but work just gets me so low

on a side not i have been using some spice blends from http://www.dwdips.co.uk/

They are sugar and salt free so really good


----------



## Galtonator

lots more to come mate


----------



## Galtonator

Bathroom is complete well the flooring and heated towel rail (get me) need to be done by professionals but all our work is done. This week is pretty much the same as last, cardio, eat ,train drink loads of water, bit more cardio and relax lol

Only work can **** me off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Had a really nice weekend with Jan and another one next to look forward to


----------



## MissBC

nice work....... not to long now

ps did you get the rice cakes and peanut butter hehehehe


----------



## Galtonator

I have not had the pleasure as yet due to the diet but Jan loves granary toast with peanut butter and honey and she mention you guys everytime she has it!!

Hope your doing ok without big DB?

Thanks for popping in


----------



## MissBC

Galtonator said:


> I have not had the pleasure as yet due to the diet but Jan loves granary toast with peanut butter and honey and she mention you guys everytime she has it!!
> 
> Hope your doing ok without big DB?
> 
> Thanks for popping in


not liking it at all tbh, hes only been gone 11 hours and i want him back home already, going to be a hard week without him, i think the worst bit is that we havent spent a night apart since we moved into our new place and its going to be weird going to bed without him :crying:

BUT i need to stop being a big baby hehehehehe he will be home in 6 sleeps :bounce: :bounce: and BOY is he going to get a welcome home hehehehehe

mmmmm im offish season at the mo and i have peanut butter on toast every morning with my shake. Only 7 more weeks to enjoy it though! When and where is your comp scott?


----------



## Galtonator

mmmmmmmmm bread can't wait lol eye on the prize

The comp is the BNBF southern on the 20th of June in sunny Bognor regis


----------



## Galtonator

Today back to work and I really don't like this place, lots of negativity. So my break down may not have been due to the diet but my not liking it here lol

Tonight will be back traps and biceps and some cardio then home. Going to try and get as much blood in the areas as pos with drops sets so i still lift heavyish but get extra through


----------



## defdaz

Hey mate, ignore them at work Galt, just get your head down, focus on the work and the hours will speed by.

Sounds like you're still on track, nothing going to stop you now Galt! :thumb:


----------



## Galtonator

cheers mate. Yep head down, radio in my ear and i pretty much ignore the buggers all day unless i really have to speak to them.

I will be the best i can be i will do all i can and to be honest who can ask for more

Got to get my prep duo a gift but not sure what to get them. Thinking a fooking great big box of chocs


----------



## ParaManiac

Galtonator said:


> cheers mate. Yep head down, radio in my ear and i pretty much ignore the buggers all day unless i really have to speak to them.
> 
> I will be the best i can be i will do all i can and to be honest who can ask for more
> 
> Got to get my prep duo a gift but not sure what to get them. Thinking a fooking great big box of chocs


A card with a restaurant voucher/few quid in for a night out?


----------



## Galtonator

Might be an idea if they were a couple but they are divorced lol

Think i might get some flowers for the lady and maybe some beers for him

Tonight i just wanted to keep going at a good pace. Certainly no muscle to gain at this point but and injury would be awful so trying to lift heavyish but keep blood in.

Started of with

Reverse grip pulldowns

2x20 reps to be really warm

1 set with tripple drop an static hold

Other pulldown machine where the arms come down beside yoru head

1 set straight

1 tripple drop

smith row

1 set 20 reps

2 heavy ish

smith deads

1 light set 30 reps

1 heavy drop set

low row machine

1 straight set

1 tripple drop

straight arm pulldowns

2 sets last tripple drop

dumbell shrugs

3 sets

dumbell curls 2 arms at one

3 warm ups

1 set 4 drops

cable hammers

2 sets

dumbell preachers

2 sets back to back

bit of abs

40 mins on the stepper

the weight was fast paced and done in 40 mins and really enjoyed the change of pace. Can't do any harm at this point as i was still reasonably strong on some lifts.

Felt ok energy and mood wise today. Days at work just drag as i cant wait to crack on with the workouts, cardio and seeing the wife


----------



## Galtonator

today seems to be going ok. My calves were really tight yesterday but gave them a good strech today and they are fine. Put the finishing touches to my routine last night so thats good. Its not the most fancy routine the world has ever seem but it's my first show, i will be nervous so whey run the risk of forgetting it.

Having cod today as well as yeserday. No reason other than i like how easy it is to eat and it makes a bit of a change from chicken and beef


----------



## Team1

defo mate. you would rather do a simple routine well, than a fancy routine a bit rough or worst case scenario...forget it lol

i found that i was confident of remembering my routien as it was very circular...ie...started from the side then clockwise to the other side..then clockwise to the back ..then clockwide to the side then clockwise to the front lol....round in a wee circle so i want here there and everywhere


----------



## Galtonator

sounds like wit think alike mate my is quite circular. Easy on the head!!


----------



## Galtonator

Last night did push and calves

3 sets of each with drops added to the last set

incline dumbell press

flat flys

flat machine press

shoudler press using the bench press

laterals run the rack twice

rear delts with dumbells run the rack twice

pushdowns

reverse grip pushdowns

overhead dumbell ext

40 mins on the stepper and i was done

This week is flying by. The old witch in my department is off today so all good and tommorrow i finish at 1. Got legs tomorrow and check up the the prep duo then off to stourhead on Saturday.Wonder what next week will bring?

Also when do people usually cut diet soft drinks?


----------



## adamdutton

only just seen this, i will have a good read through later, but by the looks of it its going well, your waist looks tiny, dont think ive had a waist like that since i was 13.

keep up the good work.


----------



## EDG301

Wow, how far you have come since before prep. A very deserved well done dude! Keep it up, not long to go now!


----------



## Galtonator

THANK YOU chaps. The end is now getting very close. 2 more working weeks to go. Then i have to start making it up to Jan lol


----------



## Team1

how much soft drinks do you drink?

I know that some peopel use diet juice as part of their water manip. i had a wee drink of diet pepsi on carb up few days pre show to calm sugar cravings. dunno if it would matter much for me personally but its probably individual same as everything eh?

id say as long as its not cans and cans you will be fine!!


----------



## Galtonator

hello mate

I have one fizzy drink a day and 2l of crystal light a day otherwise water,coffe and green tea


----------



## adamdutton

just thought too, you should change the wording under your name to getting ripped.


----------



## Jacko89

Not long now Galt 

Oh dear my old dear will be at Stourhead again tomorrow singing like last year haha


----------



## Galtonator

Cheers mate

Stourhead as allways was a real escape.

Friday I did legs

3 sets each

lying hamstring curls

romanian deads

leg ext

front squats

Supersets from hell in smiths

lunges

narrow squats

wide squats

leg press

seated hammie curls

abs ,streched and cardio

The show is very nearly here so final push Very Happy


----------



## chrisj22

Have you been advised the carb up protocol matey?


----------



## Galtonator

no not yet mate. This coming week is the same as last then all the carbs stuff happens after my next visit on Friday. I dont know what the deplete or load will involve


----------



## Galtonator

Have a really good weekend with the wife. Yesterday was very chilled out. Got a bit of sunshine on the body,had a go in dads Mazda 6. Very nice car really nice to drive.

Today i happened to walk past the "woman" in my depatment when she was eating a roll. It was like watching Gollum for lord of the rings with that fish lol she is very like Gollum generally. Thats a nice thought for you all lol

13 days!!!


----------



## defdaz

Was it her precious!? 

I've got a mazda 6. Great car. Can fit a bed in it lmao 

13 days! You'll be on that stage in no time mate. :thumb:


----------



## Galtonator

lol god yeah you wouldn't want to take it off her

Dad has had two Mazdas a 3 and a 6 i have really liked them both

Total change of mind set for me. I happy if someone is better than me genetically but i wont be out worked and lose bugger that. Game on


----------



## glen danbury

not long mate - keep it up


----------



## chrisj22

Not long left now bud.

Did you start doing cardio 7 days a week from the beginning of the diet?


----------



## adamdutton

cant wait to see the finished result and what all the hard work has done for you.


----------



## Galtonator

Cardio has been 6 days a weeks pretty much from the start but the duration had upped over time with the second session added about a month or 6 weeks a go can't really remember.

Thanks Adam. It is a lot of hard work and does put a strain on both the finances and relationships a bit. If my wife wasn't so understanding of it all things could have been much harder but she has been truley amazing. Just this week of the standard eating and training then next week will be whatever i'm told to do. Can't wait now to get shaved and tanned up


----------



## Team1

Galt id get shaved up well in advance mate. get the heavy crap off and see if your skin reacts bad (come out in a rash ect) as that would be a nightmare come show time

Get the worst of it off now....even a bit at a time as it takes ages lol. I was going about for a few days with one hairy calf and one shaved one. feck it. :lol:


----------



## Galtonator

hello mate i have bee shaving for the past 4 weeks to harden up the skin. Just going to leave it now till the Friday before so any nicks get to heal then Jan can shave me on the Friday and tan Satureday.

I have a couple of nicks I need to heal up


----------



## OJay

Have u noticed difference shaving so often Scott?


----------



## Galtonator

HELLO mate.Yes i shaved once a week and first of all i got red bumps but after a few times the red bumps just dont happen as your body gets used to it. I look a bit odd now as it regrows


----------



## Galtonator

I'm very much looking forward to competing and getting up there but also looking forward to getting back to my "normal" life. I have tried to keep things as normal as possible for my wife but as the contest gets closer energy levels drop so going out shopping and things like that are just not what you want to do.

Last night did pull

pulldowns 3 sets

row machine 2 sets

dumbell rows

ss

hyper ext

2 sets

dumbell shrugs 3 sets

2 arm dumbell curls

ss

hammer curls

2 sets

ez bar curl

2 sets

45 mins on the stepper and then went home

felt a bit low yesterday for no apparent reason. I feel fine really maybe it's the unknown of next week or the fact that i have such a long road to get to the show and it's nearly over. Who know's whats going on just take each day as it comes get to the weekend and then it won't be long before the carb up


----------



## adamdutton

so do you step onstage next weekend? all you need to do is look at the pics of you when you started then look at yourself in the mirror now and that should get you feeling good again,


----------



## Galtonator

hello mate yes a week Sunday the 20th of June. Im itching to start the depletion now so i can load and step on stage


----------



## adamdutton

are you going to be posting pics between now and then? so we can see what the depletion and loading does to your body?


----------



## leonface

looking forward to the pics mate! keep it up


----------



## Galtonator

no more pics posted till after the show. I will get my wife to take some pre the last week and on the saturday before the show and i will post them up after the show. Next week i'm expecting to be prety fooked so mucking around with the comp might not be what i want to do. Trying to get anything i need done this weekend so next week i'm just doing whats needed. Still got to go to work all week. Just in an office so no big deal


----------



## OJay

Gimme a shout on fb mate if ya need a message

u see the class numbers?! 15 in my novice class :/ lol ouch

I'll b there with the digi slr mate


----------



## Galtonator

you sly bugger Ollie didn't know you were in. Good luck bro


----------



## OJay

Last minute mate, thought I needed practice before Bedford

only decided Saturday!


----------



## MissBC

hey scott, i see all is going well in the lead up to your comp

this is the hardest time but you can see the end now so just focus on that! and the time will FLY by i can tell you that!

I am enjoying life at the mo and start dieting again on 19th july OH THE JOYS hahahaha


----------



## Dawn

Galtonator said:


> Cardio has been 6 days a weeks pretty much from the start but the duration had upped over time with the second session added about a month or 6 weeks a go can't really remember.


Only 6 days, try twice a day everyday:confused1:

Almost there buddy. Give me a big smile and I might give you an extra point but don't tell Glen and Ollie:tongue:


----------



## Galtonator

MissBC said:


> hey scott, i see all is going well in the lead up to your comp
> 
> this is the hardest time but you can see the end now so just focus on that! and the time will FLY by i can tell you that!
> 
> I am enjoying life at the mo and start dieting again on 19th july OH THE JOYS hahahaha


Thanks Briar. This week has been a little tough but i'm sure next week will be a bitch but I can't wait now to step up on stage. I'm sure you were the same. All of the suffering is nearly over so not matter how hard the last week is, it is still the last week


----------



## Galtonator

Dawn said:


> Only 6 days, try twice a day everyday:confused1:
> 
> Almost there buddy. Give me a big smile and I might give you an extra point but don't tell Glen and Ollie:tongue:


Hello Dawn

I do do twice a day but I am very grateful for the one day off a week I have been given.

Thanks for the kind words and support. I will be smiling from ear to ear when i'm up there, so smiles all round:thumb:


----------



## Galtonator

On the emotions front. I have been fine after Tuesday. I seem to have a real blip at the start of the week and then as the week goes on i level right out and am normal. Strange as you like. Maybe it's the fact that I get to leave at 1 tomorrow lol


----------



## Simon m

Sxcott

Why do you think you feel so crap emotionally? Is it diet?

If it's work, and I know you hate your job, why don't you update your CV and write down a plan to see agencies etc., after the comp. Once you feel in control you mood should improve. Also can you take Kalms or something herbal which might help or is that not allowed?


----------



## Galtonator

Hello Simon

I do hate my job and I have had my cv sorted for a fair bit. I will join an agency pretty much as soon as the tans faded after the show.

My prep chap said I feel emotional due to be body not being to happy with whats going on with it. Some people get angry on prep. I'm not an angry person, i'm more emotional so my body is bringing that to the front to try and make me stop. Its like the emergency stop button on my brain. It happens to lots of people. I'm not crying all the time but i would say on average i get one really bad day a fortnight and it's usually Tuesday or Wednesday. Nothing really sets me off, I just get a wave of feeling really sad and tearful. Like Tuesday. I was near tears all day but held it together at work then got home after the gym and just burst out in floods of tears. However I was fine yesterday, positive and am the same today.

If you put together, getting up at 4.45am, 1hour 45 cardio a day, low cals,work and weight training it's only natural that your body will start to snap somehow


----------



## chrisj22

You're totally right mate.

Your commitment has been very inspiring mate.


----------



## glen danbury

stick with it scott not long now and it will be all worth it as on the day you will have a blast


----------



## Galtonator

CHEERS Glen there is no stopping me now


----------



## Simon m

Galtonator said:


> If you put together, getting up at 4.45am, 1hour 45 cardio a day, low cals,work and weight training it's only natural that your body will start to snap somehow


Very true mate. That's why it's good to plan something positive after the comp fella.

Not long now...


----------



## defdaz

1h 45mins, flipping heck! Amazing work ethic mate, going to be an amazing day for you :thumb:


----------



## Galtonator

SI We have a nice week up north in July. This will be good for Jan as it's with her Mum so a nice treat for her and the fish and chips up there are amazing lol Also I will be moving forward on the job change front.

Daz cheers mate. Cardio has upped as the weeks have gone on.

I think the thing that has made me struggle the most is not the food or the training. Its the energy to do everything while trying to keep life good for my wife and family. I have missed out on some family things and some things Jan and I like to do. So after next week it will be nice to get back to normal. Couple of weeks of training to invest in my wife and show my appreciation to her and my parents. Then a week up north in July and a week in Guernsey in October.

So today finish work at 1, train legs, posing practice,meet with prep guy to see the last weeks plan,get home, cook,put shopping away and do a shop for delviery next week with some treats in lol


----------



## Galtonator

looking forward to the show. Will be stocking up on bnbf clothing when I'm there as i love the hoodie and t shirt i got last time lol


----------



## OJay

I shall b investing in a newhoodie I lived in my two over winter so comfy!

It's inspirational you mate. It's hard enough sticking to it on my own, was hard enough before with y girlfriend when I last done the southern bt to have a family It is inspirational to keep it up mate well done


----------



## supercell

Galtonator said:


> Hello Simon
> 
> I do hate my job and I have had my cv sorted for a fair bit. I will join an agency pretty much as soon as the tans faded after the show.
> 
> My prep chap said I feel emotional due to be body not being to happy with whats going on with it. Some people get angry on prep. I'm not an angry person, i'm more emotional so my body is bringing that to the front to try and make me stop. Its like the emergency stop button on my brain. It happens to lots of people. I'm not crying all the time but i would say on average i get one really bad day a fortnight and it's usually Tuesday or Wednesday. Nothing really sets me off, I just get a wave of feeling really sad and tearful. Like Tuesday. I was near tears all day but held it together at work then got home after the gym and just burst out in floods of tears. However I was fine yesterday, positive and am the same today.
> 
> If you put together, getting up at 4.45am, 1hour 45 cardio a day, low cals,work and weight training it's only natural that your body will start to snap somehow


Scott, have you thought it maybe that gay recessive gene coming out? :lol:

Get a grip and man up!!!! :thumb:

J


----------



## Galtonator

Allways been in touch with my femanine side James lol


----------



## Simon m

supercell said:


> Scott, have you thought it maybe that gay recessive gene coming out? :lol:
> 
> Get a grip and man up!!!! :thumb:
> 
> J


IFBB Pro tells you to man up - listen


----------



## Team1

Stop being gay. If you have to cry...be a man like me and do it in the toilet and dont tell anyone about it.....OOPS 

Hows the posing coming on? One thing i hate when i go to BNBF shows is the way a lot or most gusy pose a side chest....with there arm angled further back than their body (like Ojay above). I like all the lines to be in order and think its 100x more plasing onhe eye plus makes the tricep stand out better too. Wats your take on that and how you finding it all?


----------



## Galtonator

IFBB pro posting in my journal how exciting. Now if he didn't scare my wife

I have not a clue what emotion i will have one day to the next but today i'm good so thats nice.

I have my week mapped out for me now. Need to go shopping later:thumb:

Rab posing wise i'm pretty happy with it. Was checked out yesterday by an experienced person who say all good and my routine is good to:beer:

Side chest i like to "open" up to really show off the frame like on the Gaspari vid on their site.

Probably wont post much next week lots to do so if not I will post pics after the show


----------



## OJay

I have been trying to sort my side chest so my arm is straighter my coach has been trying to help me but I have a tendency to not turn enough and angle my arm when i can't see it...getting there though I think compared to last time competing


----------



## Galtonator

It only one pose mate so as long as your ok then your better than most.

I have started the last week of fun. I am feeling ok at the moment and even enjoying the depletion food lol

Not going to be posting much now just want to focus on whats needed. Thank you to everyone for your massive support and I hope to see some of you loverly people Sunday


----------



## defdaz

Woohoo last week mate, you've virtually made it!! :thumb: Good luck at the weekend mate, hope you really enjoy it and then enjoy the food afterwards and the return to 'normality'!! Take care, keep your head down mate and do what you need to do.


----------



## FATBOY

good luck buddy you made it all the way


----------



## MissBC

Good Luck for the weekend Scott

Hopefully someone will let us know how you get on


----------



## Galtonator

Thanks for the well wishes. All seems to be going well so far. No be on many carbs all diet so the depletion isn't massively differnt from normal. 50g of sweet spud is nothing anway so not missing it lol bring on the load


----------



## defdaz

I am gagging for some photos mate! :thumb:


----------



## MissBC

yea you have to have pre show pics GO ON?


----------



## Galtonator

Sorry now pre show pics. Took a couple on Sunday but i will do a good write up on Monday, Tuesday ish. I wont be home till 7.30 and i will be done in by then.

I really appreciate your support folks


----------



## MXD

Good to see you're on track ! Keep it tight brah!


----------



## Galtonator

thanks mate.

Just booked Friday off work yippeee


----------



## Team1

whats the plan with wate manip mate and how are you looking today?


----------



## Galtonator

I look ok. Not the best person to ask really. Always a bit blind to how I look.

Carbs start on Thursday as does an extra 2l of water. Water stops on Saturday at some point which i cant remember but it's all written down and i just read it and follow it lol

Only tommorrow on the deplete and I get some spuds!!!


----------



## Galtonator

Carb up starting today yipee. No more cardio or weights and i'm taking pics for the later write up and for my own personal use if there is a next time.Only today at work then i'm off till Tuesday. Now depletion is finished and last night i was destroyed i'm getting excited


----------



## Team1

good going mate

Treat yourself to some sweets this morning as aprt of it?

good luck with the water and the ****ing like a russian race horse :lol:


----------



## Galtonator

no sweets on the plan mate so no sweet in my mouth.

I will have sweets on Sunday as i'm buying some tommorrow lol mars bars

i have 8l today and 10l tommorrow i'm off tomorrow thank god.

Thanks for your support mate


----------



## DB

10L?! abit exessive mate IMO


----------



## Simon m

Best of luck mate


----------



## Galtonator

DB said:


> 10L?! abit exessive mate IMO


Just doing as advised mate. He has got me this far so will stick with what he says.

thanks Simon


----------



## Team1

stick to what your guys saying mate. got you this far now

I thought 8l was alot and amlost impossible lol


----------



## tom0311

Galt you look amazing mate, good luck! Impressive set of wheels too :thumb:


----------



## clarkey

All the best mate, you have made a great transformation and should be very proud..enjoy every min on stage as you have earnt it....get those carbs down ya!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Galtonator

I find drinking water very easy. I have always drank loads since being a child. I think if i was at home with nothing better to do 12 or 15 could be done.

However 2 pints of beer and im wasted and full lol

Thanks Tom I look a fair bit leaner than the last pics so hopefully good things await. Whatever i'm going to have a blast the BNBF folk are very good people and run a great show


----------



## Galtonator

clarkey said:


> All the best mate, you have made a great transformation and should be very proud..enjoy every min on stage as you have earnt it....get those carbs down ya!! :thumbup1:


Cheers mate very much enjoying the spuds today.


----------



## Haimer

All the best for the weekend mate, well done for how far you have come.

H


----------



## dtlv

Good luck for the weekend Scott... looking forward to seeing the podium pics afterwards :thumbup1:


----------



## adamdutton

good luck tomorrow mate cant wait to see the finished result.


----------



## ParaManiac

The very best of luck tomorrow Scott,your effort and commitment deserves success as you have done superb,your'e a winner already so hold your head up high and go and do us all proud :thumb:


----------



## chrisj28

Best of luck for the show buddy.


----------



## Gym-pig

supercell said:


> Scott, have you thought it maybe that gay recessive gene coming out? :lol:
> 
> Get a grip and man up!!!! :thumb:
> 
> J


Ha Ha !!!

Best of luck pal :thumbup1:


----------



## winger

Good luck Scott!


----------



## Galtonator

cheers folks i'm sat here with my first coat of Jan Tanna on. Helped out by my wife Jan who is my tanner lol

Looking forward to it like a kid at christmas


----------



## defdaz

Galtonator said:


> cheers folks i'm sat here with my first coat of Jan Tanna on. Helped out by my wife Jan who is my tanner lol
> 
> Looking forward to it like a kid at christmas


Lol Jan Tanna by Jan the tanner! :lol:

Good luck today Scott, hope you have an absolutely incredible day. :thumbup1: Can't wait to read your report - as thorough as possible please  :thumb:


----------



## Team1

looking forward to getting updated on how it goes. Good luck Galt


----------



## MissBC

TODAY IS THE DAY

Good luck scott


----------



## dixie normus

Good luck galt! Remember to put your 'killing' face on:thumb:


----------



## Team1

Thats his most musclar face ^


----------



## gumballdom

Good luck scott! :beer:


----------



## Team1

No updates? Howd he do?


----------



## Jem

Any news ???


----------



## dtlv

Contest is today isn't it? No results on website so far... http://www.bnbf.co.uk/


----------



## gumballdom

Dtlv74 said:


> Contest is today isn't it? No results on website so far... http://www.bnbf.co.uk/


its today. evenin show didnt start till 5 though, so i doubt there are that many results to report as of yet.


----------



## MissBC

any results yet????????


----------



## OJay

He came second looked brill those secret weapons were weapons of mass destruction!

Great to meet you up there dude, gutted with my class but onwards and upwards hey


----------



## Team1

Hreat Result. Very very well done Glat you have came so far to get this and deserve it


----------



## Simon m

Well done Galt. Post up some picks fella


----------



## Galtonator

Hello

Just got on line.

Yesterday was a fantastic day really enjoyed it. Coming second and getting best legs was just amazing.

I will get some pics up later as i'm just about to take the love of my life out for breaky.

On another massive plus for the Foundry Gym in New Milton Karl Airy took the overall and looked the bee's knees. He won the middle weights so we both have to big trophys:thumbup1:

Thank you all for your support along the way it has really helped massivly.

I will get pics up soon


----------



## defdaz

FANTASTIC!!! :thumb:

Massive congratulations mate, absolutely awesome result. Best legs!! Faaaaantastic! Have I said that already?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Congrats Galt, you worked very hard for that trophy, i bet you can't stop smiling, enjoy your breakfast mate.


----------



## chrisj22

Awesome!!


----------



## OJay




----------



## hilly

you look great pal really nailed ure condition


----------



## chrisj22

Looking ace mate!


----------



## dtlv

Congrats Scott - absolutely thrilled for you. Based on those pics can see exactly why the judges liked those legs of yours... your all over condition looks great too.

Fantastic work my long time friend :thumbup1:


----------



## Simon m

Amazing condition Scott, very well done matey.

It would be nice to see some comparison shots as well.


----------



## MissBC

OMG you look awesome scott

CONGRATS on getting 2nd thats an awesome placing and and much deserved by the looks of it.

Hope you are had a nice breakfast with your lovely wife


----------



## mick_the_brick

Well done mate


----------



## DB

Awesome result mate congrats!!


----------



## Ader

Just catching up - Congratulations Scott - Aweseome - Looking really good I can hardly believe how much you've come on :thumb:

And extra congrats for best legs.

Your dedication is inspiring


----------



## Redbadman

Brilliant mate well done was it the first timers you did?


----------



## pastanchicken

Well done mate!


----------



## tom0311

Looking great Galt, you leaned up well and look in amazing condition. Not surprised you won the best set of wheels :thumb:


----------



## defdaz

One word Scott, STONKING!!! Check out those legs!! :thumb:


----------



## ParaManiac

So pleased for you Scott,fantastic effort,looked brilliant and glad you enjoyed the experience,really proud of you mate :thumb:


----------



## winger

Congratulations!


----------



## rs007

not been on much all weekend.

Mate you look superb - and thos fvcking legs! Fair to say upper body lags just a tad behind, but once you balance up... no more 2nd places baby 

Condition superb.

Looking back on the journey, how do you feel now, the highs, the lows? Worth it? What about your missus, what does she think of it all?


----------



## FATBOY

wow you have come a long way m8 you stayed true to the cause dispite all the doubters well done my friend


----------



## gumballdom

congratulations! fantastic result, especially as it was your first outing :beer:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

well done!!!!

crackin pair of pins you have there


----------



## Galtonator

Thanks for all the well wishes i'm totally blow away. I will be doing a little show report. Which will be more detailed in how it all went. Just trying to get the vids uploaded


----------



## pastanchicken

Galtonator said:


> Just trying to get the vids uploaded


 :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007

Lmao

tbh I thought you were going to look pants.

BUT, I take that back, look pretty bloody good mate

well done 

( as you know, pains me praising nattys lol)


----------



## Galtonator

Redbadman said:


> Brilliant mate well done was it the first timers you did?


No mate straight into the weight classes for this glutton for punishment


----------



## Galtonator

jw007 said:


> Lmao
> 
> tbh I thought you were going to look pants.
> 
> BUT, I take that back, look pretty bloody good mate
> 
> well done
> 
> ( as you know, pains me praising nattys lol)


Thank you


----------



## Redbadman

What was the overall standard like? Will you be doing the Brits?


----------



## defdaz

Oooh looking forward to the vids Galt!

Do you know, I only just realised that 'Southern' is spelt wrong in the title of this thread, and at the top of every post. Can't believe I missed that, I've been in here like a hundred times!! :lol:


----------



## Dawn

Well done mate. You looked very good. Good symmetry and great condition and best wheels in the show as the trophy proves! Love the cheesy grin.


----------



## Galtonator

Thanks Dawn you winker you lol


----------



## dtlv

I know it's only one day after the contest, lol, but what's next in respect of competition... any plans?


----------



## ElfinTan

Mahoooosive well done to you x

:rockon:


----------



## Simon m

Galt will you do the Brits now?


----------



## Galtonator

I will not make any comments regarding the brits at this time as i need to sort things out with some things.

Thank you Tan and all.

Back to work today with my brown hands lol


----------



## Team1

Its not so long till the Brits mate...when is it? October some time...15 weeks maybe?

Things being ok..you could get a wee rebound in and then lean up again for then


----------



## OJay

Your cd of pics has been given to postman pat and his black and White cat this morning matey


----------



## Galtonator

THANK you MATE. U ok by the way?


----------



## OJay

yeah really dizzy and knackered from all the water, this is one of the hardest parts i believe


----------



## Galtonator

blimey i got away ok. The spuds and water were the best bit i loved it eating every hour and drinking laods


----------



## OJay

im looking forward to my MAHOOOSIVE 400g choc bar before stage...i didnt realise how much that was until i looked in sainsburys!


----------



## OJay

get a pic of your redesigned pegs in your avatar dude!


----------



## Galtonator

I need to get that sorted than for the reminder mate. Been doing things for the wife this week. About time i made her feel special


----------



## OJay




----------



## OJay

woah bit bigger than i anticipated lol


----------



## Galtonator

blimey


----------



## Galtonator

cheers Ollie


----------



## Galtonator

Unfortunately I will not be able to do the finals. I have a career that need attention and a bank account thats in melt down. Bit gutted but have achieved more than I ever though possible


----------



## rs007

Galtonator said:


> Unfortunately I will not be able to do the finals. I have a career that need attention and a bank account thats in melt down. Bit gutted but have achieved more than I ever though possible


Thats a shame mate, especially in respect of what we were talking about in pm.

But real life comes first and foremost, and bills gotta be paid


----------



## Galtonator

real life has to come first mate. I have learn't a lot and next time i will make sure i have some cash put away


----------



## defdaz

Love the avvy!!! :thumb:


----------



## Galtonator

Got young Ollie to thanks for that


----------



## Simon m

Scott

Shame that finances don't allow, but better to make the decision now.

You have so much to be proud of and you've achieved a lot.

Are the people at working reacting better to you, or are you still going to get a new job?

Finally, any thoughts on training, are you going to continue HIT, or have you decieed on more volume?


----------



## Galtonator

Work is the same as ever

Training wise there is an article about yoda 3 training in the beef this month that looks good so thats gonna get a bash


----------



## Simon m

Galtonator said:


> Work is the same as ever
> 
> Training wise there is an article about yoda 3 training in the beef this month that looks good so thats gonna get a bash


I read that mate. For legs it looks great fun.


----------



## Galtonator

for anything it looks fun


----------



## Simon m

Galtonator said:


> for anything it looks fun


 I'd be interested to see how you get on with that style of training. I would imagine that the rebound from restricted cals and a new routine would result in lots of growth


----------



## OJay

Grow grow grow I can't wait for extra cals and training experiments


----------



## OJay

Scott I got a client on the yoga style he's making crazy gains and staying lean on my diet I got him on, in fact got him increasing muscle, hydration up, strength up and bodyfat down with slight variations of it


----------



## Galtonator

Sounds all good then Ollie.


----------



## OJay

i meant yoda style....u knew what i meant lol i think im following you, first fb now on here lol...natural muscle and bnbf next forums?


----------



## FATBOY

life does get in the way for sure m8 lol burt you are bang on and have to get your priorities in order and family/job should always come first .

far to many people forsake there wifs kids jobs for that trophy, wich at the end of the day is nice but it isnt the be all end all at our level and i ceratainly dont pay the bills, just come back bigger and beter when you can m8 the shows will always be there .


----------



## Galtonator

Well into my second week of down time and I had to go for a walk yesterday being inactive was doing my head in. I'm going back to the gym next week for a bit of damage limitation before we go to Yorkshire for the week with the mother in law who always fees me well.

Ona side note tried to change my email on bnbf forum and I have some how buggerd it up and now cant log on so I have not abandoned the forum i just cant log on


----------



## ParaManiac

Galtonator said:


> Well into my second week of down time and I had to go for a walk yesterday being inactive was doing my head in. I'm going back to the gym next week for a bit of damage limitation before we go to Yorkshire for the week with the mother in law who always fees me well.
> 
> Ona side note tried to change my email on bnbf forum and I have some how buggerd it up and now cant log on so I have not abandoned the forum i just cant log on


Perfect excuse to pop over to Olympic next Wed or Fri for a cheeky workout?


----------



## Galtonator

Isn't it about 2 hours from Filey? Im tryingto get evolution but not sure I can swing 4 hours plus training out of the holiday. The wife would not be amused:whistling:

I am however taking the address for both gyms just in case


----------



## ParaManiac

Galtonator said:


> Isn't it about 2 hours from Filey? Im tryingto get evolution but not sure I can swing 4 hours plus training out of the holiday. The wife would not be amused:whistling:
> 
> I am however taking the address for both gyms just in case


Yeah don't go upsetting her so soon after the dieting etc,she'll have your b0llocks:laugh:

However,and just in case you manage to 'disappear' for a couple of hours,let me know,would be good to say hello


----------



## Galtonator

Yes mate she has been through it big time.

Dont worry mate if I make it across, id love to have a chat


----------



## Galtonator

OJay said:


> i meant yoda style....u knew what i meant lol i think im following you, first fb now on here lol...natural muscle and bnbf next forums?


Yes mate all the good places. Only thing is I tried to change my email on bnbf and now can't log on which is a pain in the ****


----------



## 1Tonne

Hey Galtonator , new to the board but just wanted to say i spent the last few months following your thread and it was great to see you achieve what you so clearly deserved.

Legs look great (no ****). Glad you achieved so much.

Good job big man


----------



## Galtonator

Thanks 1Tonne

I have an internet issue at home. Hopefully will be fixed by Tuesday.

This week is a damage limitation week. Im doing 30 mins cardio am and weights as per normal. Next weeks is up North and it usually involves a fair bit of eating so this week i'm hoping to get the metabolism running a bit better so next week won't go straight to my love handles ;D


----------



## Team1

Galt stop being a pussy. Get fat, bloated and blow up like a

Water balloon like me :lol:

Funny thing is...it just seens to fall bacvk off as quick as it goes on

As I'm finding out now....so chillax and enjoy your dirty grub for

A while longer


----------



## Galtonator

bugger that don't want a six month diet next time


----------



## Simon m

Galtonator said:


> bugger that don't want a six month diet next time


 Don't listen to the dirty Scottish roider! 

Keep slim and add some muscle on the rebound


----------



## supercell

Massive congratulations mate. Must admit, think you suprised a few including me.

Incredible dedication to the diet....WELL DONE!!!!!

J


----------



## Galtonator

Well thank you kind sir. I have always respected you massively. Although the break downs happened emotionally. Physically i remained fit through the diet. So whatever was happeneing in my head i did as i was told by my prep guy Rich T who knows his stuff. Rachel his ex wife helped massivly as well with posing and generally being a very positive influence also My wife was amazing and utterly selfless. She even wanted me to use the money her gran had left her to do the finals. However there was no way i was taking that from her. If I can't pay my way then thats that.

If anyone wants to compete do it but make sure your secure at home and at work


----------



## supercell

Thanks Scott and yes, that last sentence is very true mate.

Well done again and if you do the finals, good luck!!

J


----------



## Galtonator

Thank James

Right Journal fans i will be doing a Yoda 3 training Journal when i get. Should be interesting and painful


----------



## defdaz

Ooooh interesting. Talk like this, will you?


----------



## Simon m

Galtonator said:


> Thank James
> 
> Right Journal fans i will be doing a Yoda 3 training Journal when i get. Should be interesting and painful


 Can't wait Scott. That's such a different way to training for you, it will be interesting to see how well you respond.


----------



## OJay

Be good to follow y3t journal mate looking into that myself now


----------



## ParaManiac

How ya doing Scott,you rediscovered carbs yet??


----------



## Galtonator

Hello mate.

I'm back from hols.

Yes rediscovered carbs in a massive fashion last week. Still 64kg. If I dont train and eat right i melt away to nothing.

New journal alert

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/105592-galtonators-extreme-yoda-3-training-journal.html


----------



## Simon m

Galtonator said:


> Hello mate.
> 
> I'm back from hols.
> 
> Yes rediscovered carbs in a massive fashion last week. Still 64kg. If I dont train and eat right i melt away to nothing.
> 
> New journal alert
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/105592-galtonators-extreme-yoda-3-training-journal.html


 You only weigh 10 stone? Wow, you've lost loads of weight mate.


----------

